# Es geht los! Plansch/Fischteich 2.0



## Jochen_K (19. Apr. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich ist die Ausschachtung hinter der Garage fertig und der Bagger konnte mit der ersten Ecke des Teichs beginnen!
Aufgrund der örtlichen Gegebenheiten muss ich leider in Etappen arbeiten und mir genau überlegen, wo ich Bagger und wo nicht, da der Bagger am Teich/Loch nicht mehr vorbei kommt. Ebenso muss ich Pausen (wie jetzt) machen, und auf Radlader und Container zur Abholung der Erde warten.
Dennoch sind wir happy das es nun endlich los geht!

Begonnen habe ich mit dem Einstiegsbereich neben dem Strandkorb (der steht schon seit letztem Jahr zur Einstimmung auf den Teich ;-) )
Vor lauter Begeisterung und um zu sehen wie es auskommt, habe ich schon mal grob die Einstiegsstufen und eine Sicherheitsstufe geformt.

Mein erster Teich wurde nach NG gebaut, also mit entsprechenden Randzonen die das „Folienende“ schön kaschiert haben. Das war sehr schön, scheidet beim neuen Projekt aber aus, da ich mir die Randbereiche nicht leisten kann/will. Somit muss ich diesmal mit einer Verbundleiste am oberen Ende des Teichs abschließen, wozu ich eine Frage habe.

Mein Gedanke ist, in dem Bereich einen Wall aus Beton zu setzen, in den ich eine Reihe Pflastersteine setze. An die Steine soll dann die Verbundschiene geschraubt und daran die Folie verschweißt werden.
Wenn die Folie im Loch ordentlich auf Vlies verlegt ist, und obenrum 1cm „Dehnmaterial“ dazu gegeben wird dürfte es ja keine Zugbelastung mehr auf die Steine geben oder übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## DbSam (19. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Jochen,





Jochen_K schrieb:


> An die Steine soll dann die Verbundschiene geschraubt und daran die Folie verschweißt werden.


Wer verschweißt?
Wenn Du eine Firma beauftragen willst, dann setze Dich mit dieser in Verbindung.
Die vermutlich von Dir  gedachte Verbundschiene (wie bspw. von NG) kannst Du Dir im Regelfall ersparen, wenn die Firma sogenannte Folienverbundbleche und/oder Folienverbundblechwinkel einsetzt. (Das sind beschichtete Edelstahlbleche, auf welche die Folie direkt aufgeschweißt werden kann.)
Bspw. so:
 




Jochen_K schrieb:


> und obenrum 1cm „Dehnmaterial“ dazu gegeben wird dürfte es ja keine Zugbelastung mehr auf die Steine geben oder übersehe ich etwas?


Nein.
Nur, dass dies eben insgesamt nicht ganz so einfach ist, wenn es hinterher keine Falten und keine Zugbelastung geben soll.
Der von Dir angedachte Streifen '1 cm Dehnmaterial' ist bei ordentlicher Bauausführung und einer guten Folie nicht erforderlich.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Jochen_K (19. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Carsten,
die von dir gezeigten Bleche meinte ich auch, dachte aber an Flachbleche die dann seitlich an die Steine geschraubt werden. Somit kann ich in Ruhe das Niveau bestimmen mit den Steinen, Nachteil ist das man die Steine rundum sehen würde.
Bei dir ist ja direkt hinter dem Verbundblech Erde, das finde ich grundsätzlich sogar besser. Aber dafür müssen die Steine so wie ich es auf deinem Bild sehe „unter Niveau“ verbaut werden und das Winkelblech dann oben drauf kommt. Richtig?

Das Schweißen würde ich eigentlich gerne mal selbst probieren, da ich dafür aber ein Schweißgerät benötige wird sich das wohl nicht rechnen, ganz abgesehen davon dass ich noch keine Folie verschweißt habe bisher...

Ach so was ich noch vergessen habe zu erwähnen, als Abschluss soll wieder Verbundmatte oben drauf die mit Beton eingeschlämmte wird.


----------



## Jochen_K (19. Apr. 2020)

Frage, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem „recycling Teichband“ von Oase und anderen Herstellern?
Sofern sich die Folie daran schweißen oder kleben lässt wäre das doch ziemlich gut zu verarbeiten, zumindest stelle ich mir das gerade easy vor...


----------



## Aquaga (19. Apr. 2020)

Jochen_K schrieb:


> ...Das Schweißen würde ich eigentlich gerne mal selbst probieren, da ich dafür aber ein Schweißgerät benötige wird sich das wohl nicht rechnen, ganz abgesehen davon dass ich noch keine Folie verschweißt habe bisher...



Also ich hab meinen Koi-Teich auch selbst geschweißt. 
Ein guter Heißluftfön an dem man die Temperatur digital genau einstellen kann ist ausreichend 
und kostet auch nicht so viel wie ein Profigerät. 

Folie selber schweißen macht Spaß! Also mir zumindest


----------



## Jochen_K (19. Apr. 2020)

Das klingt gut, eigentlich ist das genau was ich hören wollte 
Da ich handwerklich nicht ganz ungeschickt bin, habe ich schon ein paar mal darüber nachgedacht, ob ich das nicht wirklich selbst machen sollte.
War mir nie sicher wie sinnvoll das ist, beim ersten Teich habe ich fertig verschweißte Folie bei NG bestellt. War vom Preis natürlich etwas teurer, aber dafür innerhalb weniger Minuten verlegt. Absolut irre!
Muss ich mir mal durchrechnen ob das Sinn macht, oder ob die Zeit dafür nicht doch auch anders genutzt werden kann.

Mein ewiger Kampf möglichst alles selbst zu machen ist auch nicht immer sinnvoll...


----------



## Aquaga (19. Apr. 2020)

Jochen_K schrieb:


> Mein ewiger Kampf möglichst alles selbst zu machen ist auch nicht immer sinnvoll...



Haha, so geht's mir auch. Aber ich kann's einfach nicht lassen....


----------



## PeBo (19. Apr. 2020)

Man kann auch Beton Randsteine direkt ins Erdreich setzen, wenn der Untergrund entsprechend fest ist und dann die Folie einfach darüber schlagen. Den Rand kannst du mit ein paar Steinen (am besten aus der Region) kaschieren und an der Wasserseite einfaches Uferband ankleben. Eine Schlauchwaage ist beim Setzen dieser Stellkanten ein gutes Hilfsmittel, damit nicht das Wasser nachher auf einer Seite des Teiches überläuft. Die Randsteine gibt es manchmal im Angebot für ca. 1€ das Stück, diese hier meine ich:

https://www.obi.de/einfassungen-stufen-mauersysteme/randstein-grau-100-cm-x-25-cm-x-5-cm/p/4657052

Montiert sieht es dann später so aus:
 
Detail:
 
Gleiche Stelle, wenn man einen Stein entfernt: 

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (19. Apr. 2020)

Nachtrag:
Hier noch ein Bild aus der Bauphase:






Gruß Peter


----------



## Jochen_K (19. Apr. 2020)

Danke dir Peter, an die Randsteine hatte ich auch schon gedacht, habe auch noch ein paar über.
Aber ich bin kein Freund von „durch Steine abgedeckte Ränder“, das ist einfach nicht meins.
Aktuell bevorzuge ich die Option mit den Verbundblechen wo dann die Folie angeschweißt wird. Diese würde ich dann von der anderen Seite bis an die Folie begrünen, das sollte dann ordentlich aussehen denke ich.
Wir werden nur einen Eingang haben an dem das Profil von Teichbesuchern „überlaufen“ wird, das würde ich von der anderen Seite also teichabgewandt anzementieren, damit das Blech nicht platt getreten wird. An allen anderen Stellen gibt es diese Gefahr nicht, sollte also gut gehen und aussehen.
Dennoch Danke für den Vorschlag.

@Aquaga hast Du so einen länglichen Heißluftfön oder in der „üblichen“ Pistolenform?
Ala Pistole finde ich einige die einen brauchbaren Eindruck machen mit digitaler Regelung, in Stiftform nur Billigkram oder sündhaft teuer...


----------



## bernias (19. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Jochen. 
Hast du auch eine Idee, wie die Verbundbleche im Boden festgemacht werden? 
Wenn du erst Steine setzen musst, brauchen es ja keine Bleche mehr sein.


----------



## Jochen_K (19. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Johannes,

ich verstehe (glaube ich) was Du mir sagen möchtest, aber wie sollen denn die Bleche alleine im Boden halten?
Dafür wollte ich ja die Steine etwas tiefer setzen und später mit Erde/Pflanzen überdecken oder wo stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch?!

Interessant finde ich auch diese Recycling-Kunststoff Randstreifen (z.B. von Oase oder die Ecolat Streifen), wenn man die Folie an diesen anschweißen könnte.
Es wird aber überall nur von überschlagen der Folie gesprochen, da bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher ob ich das so gut finde. Vom verlegen her gefällt mir das System sonst sehr gut...


----------



## Aquaga (19. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Jochen,

ich habe dieses Model hier im Koffer von Steinel gekauft, mit dem das Verschweißen super geklappt hatte:
https://www.steinel.de/de/tools/produkte/heissluftgeblaese/pistolengeraete/hl-2020-e-008192.html

Hab im Netz einen super günstigen Preis gesucht und bin dann mit dem Webseiten-Ausdruck zum Hornbach.
Da habe ich dann wegen Preisgarantie noch mal (ich glaube 10%) Rabatt auf den günstigeren Webshop-Preis bekommen.

Da war die Heißluftpistole dann gar nicht mehr so teuer


----------



## Jochen_K (22. Apr. 2020)

Es geht weiter, gestern haben wir 50m3 Erde abgefahren bzw. abfahren lassen (nicht alles vom Teich, leider), aber der Teich wächst! 
Jetzt habe ich aber mal schnell eine wichtige Frage, und zwar bin ich mir noch unsicher, wie groß ich den Filterraum machen soll.
Er kommt ja in den Boden und ist von oben zugänglich, laufen soll er in Schwerkraft mit einem Luftheber.
Abfolge: Einlauf, Trommler, Luftheber, Helixkammer und zurück in den Teich. Neben den zwei/drei Abteilen aber in dem Filterraum will ich einen „Schmutzgraben“ ca. 30cm breit für die Abläufe und den Auslauf vom Trommler.

Welche „Grundfläche“ sollte ich dafür nutzen um ausreichend Platz zu haben hinterher?
Die Oberkante will/muss ich ja etwa 20 cm über Erdniveau enden lassen.

Anbei mal ein Bild vom aktuellen Stand und noch mal die Übersicht vor dem ersten Spatenstich. Der Filterraum soll in den gelben Bereich.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Apr. 2020)

Dein Teich geht ums Eck...

Daher kann man schlecht eine Kteisströmung über die Rückläufe erzeugen.

Es ist ggf. besser 2 Kreisströmungen zu erzeugen und dann jeweils in deren Mitte die oder den BA zu plazieren.

Einer der Punkte für zwei Einläufe die dann  2 entgegengesetzte Kreisströmungen erzeugen wäre eigentlich die Ecke der Terrasse am Teich.

Grösse des Filterkellers   ...so 1,5m x 3m reichen sicher aus....für irgendwas mit 30...50m³/h Filter Durchsatz.

Kommt aber auf den Filter auch an...
EBF...TF....und welcher...

Den Filterteich lässt Du jetzt hoffentlich weg?

Deine Rand- und Folienprobleme wären bei PEHD-Folie erledigt...

Da wird einfach am Rand ein Strefen senkrecht angescheeisst.
Keine Randsteine etc...guck mal bei Rhabanus...
Da brauchst Du auch keine Flansche...es werden kurze Rohrstücken aus PEHD eingeschweisst...auch bei den BA..

Vermörteln braucht man da auch nicht...


----------



## Jochen_K (22. Apr. 2020)

Hi Thorsten, danke für deine Antwort!
Ja der Filterteich ist gestrichen, zum Thema PEHD mache ich mich gleich mal schlau. Ich genieße jetzt erst mal ein Feierabend Bier, wir haben nun insgesamt 90m3 in Container verfüllt 
Leider geht morgen früh der Bobcat Weg und ich habe noch so 3-5m3 hier liegen die mich blockieren, bekomme die letzten 60cm nicht mehr weg gebaggert, und den Bagger bekomme ich auch nicht auf die andere Seite weil der Haufen im Weg liegt 
Muss ich noch mal tüfteln was ich da jetzt mache....

Werde mir heute Abend/morgen mal Gedanken machen wo die Ein- und Ausläufe hin kommen. Die Form hat sich nochmal minimal geändert, rechts den Filterbereich ziehe ich (rechteckig) weiter nach hinten etwa auf Hälfte der jetzigen Terasse. Wird dann etwa 1,5x3m groß und der Teich geht dementsprechend noch 1,5m weiter ums Eck.

Bilder mache ich gleich aktuelle und stelle sie ein.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Apr. 2020)

Vielleicht schubst Du den Standkorb noch ein wenig weg....nach links.
Ist ja jetzt auch egal...
grob mal die Idee der Rückläufe gegenüber der Ecke..und mehr Strecke...


----------



## Jochen_K (22. Apr. 2020)

Hi Thorsten, 
danke für den Vorschlag aber das wird nichts mehr. Erstens haben wir uns am Anfang auf die Form/Größe festgelegt, zweitens killt mich meine traumhafte Aushilfsbaggerfahrerin wenn ich den Vorschlag mache die von ihr errichtete Trockenmauer (hinter dem Strandkorb) einzureißen, dritten sieht Beitrag oben, ich habe den Bagger „verbaggert“, ich komme gar nicht mehr dort hin um zu Baggern. Das war heute schon eine interessante Aufgabe, immer drei mal zu überlegen wo gebaggert werden kann und wo man später nicht mehr dran kommt ;-)
Wenn Du bei der gegebenen Form Vorschläge für BAs und Zuläufe hast nur her damit, dieses Thema will ich als Nächstes wie auch die Nivellierung des Teichs angehen.

Jetzt aber erst mal die versprochenen Bilder:


----------



## Ida17 (23. Apr. 2020)

Moin Jochen,

das ist doch mal ein tolles Projekt. Die Form gefällt mir jetzt schon sehr gut 
Euer Boden sieht recht sandig aus, da sollte doch "Man Power" ausreichen, um die restlichen Zentimeter in den Container zu verfrachten. 
Ich bin gespannt wie es weiterläuft!


----------



## Jochen_K (23. Apr. 2020)

Moin Ida, vielen Dank!
Ja wir freuen uns auch schon extrem auf das Resultat, ich hoffe darauf dass die teilweise Einfassung des Teichs durch die zukünftige WPC Terrasse ziemlich gut aussieht. Der Strandkorb soll optisch als „Halbinsel“ rüber kommen, und hinten rechts in der Ecke ist der zukünftige Rückzugsort für zwei Liebende in der Abendsonne 
Das Thema mit der Resterde hat sich gerade geklärt, habe heute früh noch einen Container kommen lassen und noch mal knapp 8m3 soeben in den Container geladen. Großbaggerei abgeschlossen und der Bagger kann nun auch weg, den Rest machen wir von Hand und verteilen die dabei anfallende Erde auf dem Grundstück.

Wenn meine Kopfschmerzen wieder weg gehen (war gerade super hilfreich das schippen und Baggern...) gehe ich an die weitere Planung.


----------



## Jochen_K (24. Apr. 2020)

Sodele es geht weiter, anbei mal ein Bild, wie ich mir die Positionierung und mögliche Strömung im Teich vorstelle.
Das blaue gedingsel oben soll den Wassereinlauf darstellen, worauf das Wasser der Biegung des Teichs folgt und sich natürlich an der Wand der Terrasse verwirbeln wird. Aufgrund der Strömung gehe ich davon aus, dass es dadurch wieder etwas zur Teichmitte hin verläuft, sich weiter verwirbelt und der Dreck sich absetzt.
Somit ist dort ein BA geplant, die Größe wie ich es gezeichnet habe ist irrelevant und auf meine unruhige Hand zurück zu führen...
Zusätzlich habe ich noch zwei weitere BAs gesetzt, wird schon nicht schaden 
In der Filterkammer (graues Rechteck) kommen die Rohre dann in der Sammelkammer hoch, ich überlege ob ich dort noch einen Skimmer dran tüddeln könnte, Abe benötigt der nicht ordentlich starken Sog?! Hmm...
Von der Sammelkammer aus geht es in einen Luftheber, aktuell symbolisiert von der Baggerschaufel, äh ich meine natürlich den gelben Kreis (ist doch schön Rund geworden oder?)
Der LH schiebt das Wasser dann in eine Biokammer mit Helix (nehme ich an) von wo aus es dann wieder ab, zum blauen Einlauf geht.

Was meint ihr, könnte das so klappen oder soll ich doch besser das Loch wieder zu schütten bzw. Einen Keller draus bauen?

Die Abfolge im Filterkeller ist vereinfacht dargestellt, mir ist klar das die direkte Blasrichtung vom LH in Richtung Auslaufrohr nicht optimal ist. Eventuell nehme ich für die Biokammer auch eine Runde Form, mal sehen. 
Ich wollte auf jeden Fall rund um den Luftheber unterbauten Freiraum lassen, um dort bei Wartungsarbeiten meine Füße parken zu können.


----------



## DbSam (24. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Jochen,

davon würde ich Dir abraten wollen, denn der "Hauptanfall-BA" würde bei solch einer gemeinsamen Leitung nur weniger als 50% Leistung haben.
Deswegen den einen streichen und den oberen anders platzieren.
 

Oder dem durchgekreuztem eine eigene Leitung spendieren ...
Dann muss evtl. aber auch die Leistung der Pumpen und des Filters angepasst werden.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Jochen_K (24. Apr. 2020)

Hey Carsten, ok das macht Sinn, ich hatte halt überlegt je BA mit DN160 los zu gehen und dann in ein DN200 weiter zum Filterkeller.
Hältst Du die ungefähre Position der BAs denn für brauchbar? Ich bin leider kein Strömungstechniker, daher habe ich die eingezeichneten Strömungslinien mit der Glaskugel ermittelt... 

P.s. ich habe gerade den Filterkeller etwas von Hand begradigt, der wird ca. 2,8x2m groß, sollte also Platz drin sein!


----------



## DbSam (24. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Jochen,

ich bin auch nicht der geborene Strömungstechniker ...
Aber der Dreck sammelt sich immer in der Mitte einer Kreisströmung oder halt abseits von vorhandenen Strömungen.

Bei Deiner Teichform ist das auf den ersten Blick - bei nur einem Einlauf - schwierig abzuschätzen ...

Erster Gedanke wäre so: 
  
Jeder BA mit eigener Leitung in eine Standrohrkammer oder direkt in den TF.
Dem ganz rechten Skimmer würde ich wegen der kurzen Leitung ein längeres Standrohr oder einen Schieber (wenn direkt in TF) verpassen, damit dieser etwas abgeregelt werden kann. Oder zumindest diese Möglichkeit vorsehen, bauseits einplanen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Jochen_K (24. Apr. 2020)

Hi Carsten, 
Schieber sind in jedem Fall eingeplant für alles, die nächste Wartung kommt bestimmt und dann bin ich froh drum.
Thema ein Einlauf, ich hatte auch schon überlegt zwei zu legen, bin ja noch völlig offen. Habe aber keinen Plan wie groß der Luftheber werden „muss“ welche Leistung der bringt, welche Rohrgrößen ich demnach nehmen sollte usw....
Ich will versuchen auf ca. 2m Höhe zu kommen mit dem LH, ob es klappt kann ich noch nicht sagen, das ist dann Handarbeit... wollte ein 300er oder 400er Rohr versenken und da ein 200er rein setzen für den LH.


----------



## DbSam (24. Apr. 2020)

Hi Jochen,

dann warte mal auf die LH-Profis, denn ich kann bei großen LH nur nachplappern. Ich kann nur kleine Tschechen bis 110 ... 
Vermutlich wirst Du aber ohne Sonderkonstrukionen auf min. 3 m Tiefe kommen müssen ...

BA:
Rein theoretisch sollte es auch mit einem kleinen und einem großen BA funktionieren, wenn Du am Terrassenbogen nochmal einen Schubs mit einem zusätzlichen Auslauf gibst ...
 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (24. Apr. 2020)

Nur mal so am Rande gefragt,  bin auch gleich wieder Still. 
Wie sieht es aus wenn du die Ecke der Terrasse weg nimmst und somit ein schönes Strömungsgünstiges Becken erhältst. 
Und die geplante Holzterrasse bei dieser weggerissen Ecke einfach überstehen lässt. 
Damit hast du wesentlich weniger Stress mit der Strömung und bist optisch viel näher am Wasser mit den Fischen. Diese haben dann auch noch ein kleines Versteck usw.



Und schon bin ich wieder auf meiner Bank und halte die Klappe


----------



## Jochen_K (24. Apr. 2020)

Öhm, also im ersten Moment wollte ich dir ja einen virtuellen Vogel zeigen @troll20 aber die Idee ist gar nicht mal so unschlau...
Das WPC Deck soll eh etwas (5-10cm) über das Wasser ragen, daher ist das durchaus möglich zumindest einen Teil der Ecke zu entfernen.
Größtes Manko an der Idee ist die weitere Erde die anfällt und entsorgt werden will und die dadurch notwendige „Mega-stabile“ Unterkonstruktion für das WPC Deck. Ich gehe mal in mich....

Danke dir auf jeden Fall für den Hinweis!


----------



## Jochen_K (24. Apr. 2020)

Hier mal ein Bild, wie ich mir die Aufteilung des Filterkellers vorstelle, ich denke ihr werdet daraus schlau ;-)
Was fehlt ist die Pumpe im Schmutzwasserbehälter aber da kommt eine rein!

Welche Größen Rohr sollte ich zu den BAs legen, reicht DN160 je BA oder wirklich lieber DN200? Der Teich hat ca. 60m3.
Luftheber soll wie gesagt in DN200 ausgeführt werden, dürfte also zwischen 25 und 35m3 machen denke ich.


----------



## DbSam (24. Apr. 2020)

... ich finde die Idee von René super.


VG Carsten


----------



## Jochen_K (24. Apr. 2020)

Ich auch, habe es mir eben mal darauf hin angesehen, so viel muss gar nicht weg von der Ecke.
Das Unterwasserprofil auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite wird noch etwas geändert, dann sollte die Richtung stimmen.
BA kommt in dem Fall dann ziemlich mittig und zwei weiter Richtung Filterkeller.

Offen ist noch die Frage, ob die BAs an 160er oder 200er KG sollen, Ich will einkaufen


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2020)

Die Bodenabläufe mit DN 160 zu verrohren macht durchaus Sinn, jedoch sind dann Sonderanfertigungen notwendig. Mir ist aktuell auch nur ein Händler/Hersteller bekannt, der Bodenabläufe aus PE selbst herstellt und dann auch mit DN 160 anbieten kann. Ist aber in meinen Augen eine Kostenfrage.

Das Zusammenführen von BA-Grundleitungen würde ich auf keinen Fall machen, denn das zerstört den Flow in den Leitungen und bringt Dir auf lange Sicht nur Scherereien. Also wenn dann, drei Bodenabläufe mit DN 160 und ein Skimmer in DN 110, und alle mit je eigener Leitung in die Filterkammer zum TF. Der TF muss auch groß genug sein, dass Wasser zu filtern. Bei 60.000 l Teich strebst Du auch eine 60.000 l/h Umwälzung an? Wenn es keine vollen 60.000 l/h sein müssen, würde ich auf normale Bodenabläufe zurückgreifen und in DN 110 verrohren. (ggf. auch in DN 125, aber da muss man etwas basteln und es sauber eindichten)

Ich habe etwas von Absperrungen gelesen. Sind diese für den Ein- & Rücklauf geplant? Was schwebt Dir da vor? Zugschieber in DN 160 gibt es, sind aber nicht gerade günstig, in DN 125 gibt es so gar keine, in DN 110 wieder die Standardversion. Alternativ bliebe nur eine Standrohrlösung, aber da bin ich nicht so bewandert, da ich selbst davon nicht so viel halte.

Ein DN 200 Luftheber wird für echte 60.000 l/h vielleicht etwas knapp und ein Schachtrohr in DN 300 oder DN 400 wird auch etwas eng. Also DN 300 auf jeden Fall, bei DN 400 kommt man gerade noch so mit dem Platz im Schachtrohr klar, wenn der Luftheber in DN 200 gebaut wird. Jedoch darf der untere Belüftungsaufbau nicht wirklich größer 320 mm sein, denn sonst bekommst Du den Luftheber nicht installiert bzw. mal zur Reinigung deinstalliert.


----------



## Jochen_K (25. Apr. 2020)

Moin @Zacky, vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Ein paar deiner Punkte sind mir auch schon (schmerzlich) aufgefallen, z.B. die Preise für dn200 Schieber... die werde ich nicht kaufen. 400-500,- für einen Schieber !? 
Zum Thema BA, ich möchte die im Prinzip selbst bauen. Mir schwebt eine Art Halbkugel oder von mir aus rechteckige Vertiefung vor, die „dicht“ in das KG Rohr mündet. Oben drauf will ich ein VA-Lochgitter mit einem Rahmen als Abdeckung bauen, welches in einen eingemörtelten Außenrahmen eingelegt wird und damit bündig im Teichboden liegt.
Somit ist die BA-Seite für die Größe des KG Rohr nicht wichtig, dort kann ich es anpassen, interessanter wird es da beim Übergang bzw. im Filterschacht. Ich hatte schon überlegt wegen der Preise für die Schieber, das „große“ BA-Rohr unter dem Einlaufschacht aufzuteilen in zwei kleinere Rohre, für „günstigere“ Schieber. Aber so wie ich das von dir lese ist es für den Flow wieder suboptimal...

Was die Umwälz- Filterleistung angeht, ich muss den Teich nicht in einer Stunde durch den Filter jagen, das gibt keinen klinischen Koi-Teich sondern einen natürlich aussehenden Planschteich (zum schwimmen sind 8m Schwimmstrecke etwas knapp...) mit minimalem Fischbesatz. 4-5 Goldorfen und ein Schwärmchen Regenbogenelritzen sollen rein.
An Pflanzen sollen im Teich nur für die Optik zwei-drei angeformte Mörteltaschen dienen mit einer Seerose und ein zwei anderen Blümis...
Somit ist der Nährstoffeintrag überschaubar und dadurch hoffentlich auch die nötige Filterleistung.
Ich kann es nicht wirklich sagen, denke aber das ich mit 20.000-30.000L/h auskommen sollte. Wenn ich es hochregeln kann ist das natürlich kein Nachteil.

p.s. warum zum Geier gibt es keine 125er Zugschieber? Ich finde nur 110, 160, 200... wobei, ob der Unterschied so groß ist?

Ganz vergessen, das Aussenrohr für den LH werde ich wahrscheinlich in einem rechteckigen Kasten statt KG400 machen. Kasten ggf. aus PE oder PVC geschweißt.


----------



## Jochen_K (25. Apr. 2020)

Hier mal die aktuellen Überlegungen zur Positionierung der BAs, welche haltet ihr bei dem „neuen Strömungsverlauf“ für sinnvoll?


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2020)

...ok... wenn Du die Bodenabläufe selber bauen kannst, würde ich gerade in Bezug auf die Luftheberei mind. mit DN 125 arbeiten, da dies schon einen Unterschied zu DN 110 macht. DN 160 ist auch nicht verkehrt, eigentlich so gar noch besser, da der Flow nahezu ungebremst sein wird, jedoch würde ich die 160er BA-Grundleitungen ab & zu mal vom Filter aus spülen. Also solltest Du hier Revisionsöffnungen einplanen, wo man mit einem Rohrreinigerschlauch mal durchgehen kann. Ob es tatsäch dann 3 BA sein müssen, weiß ich nicht so recht, denn 3 x BA in DN 160 und ein Skimmer in DN 110 bedarf schon jenseits der 45-50.000 l/h Umwälzung, damit auch der Skimmer gut zieht. ...zu mal es ja kein reiner Koiteich wird...

Das alles jetzt nur mal so in Gedanken gefasst, wenn ich einen DN 200-Luftheber als Grundlage nehmen.

Die nötige Umwälzung richtet sich meiner Meinung nach schon nach den Grundleitungen wie BA und Skimmer, so dass man hier echt nachdenken muss, was brauche ich am Ende, um dass alles sauber zu betreiben. Zu Bedenken gebe ich auch, dass der Luftheber genügend Wasserzulauf vom TF erhalten muss, um richtig optimal zu laufen und dann müssen auch die Rückleitungen zum Teich wieder passen, damit diese auch das angestrebte Volumen ableiten können. Es bringt Dir nichts, wenn Du 3  schöne BA in DN 160 oder so hast, aber der Luftheber nicht die Umwälzrate erreicht, weil er hinten raus, nicht genügend Wasser loswerden kann und so gegen sein eigens aufgestautes Wasser ankämpfen muss. Das bremst den Luftheber und somit die Umwälzung, das wiederm den Flow in den Grundleitungen und das führt zu Sedimentablagerungen im Rohr.

Dann noch schnell der Gedanke zum VA-Lochgitter auf dem BA. Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, setzen sich solche Lochgitter unheimlich schnell mit Algen (Fadenalgen) und Blättern und anderem festeren Schmutzstoffen zu und lassen dann nichts mehr durch. Da wäre also regelmäßige Kontrolle und Reinigung nötig. Auch das sind so Faktoren die dann den Flow im Gesamtsystem beeinflussen.

Ich hoffe, ich war jetzt nicht zu negativ mit einigen Äußerungen und habe Dich demotiviert, aber das sind so meine Gedanken und Beobachtungen.


----------



## Jochen_K (25. Apr. 2020)

@Zacky keine Sorge, ich bin für jede Anregung dankbar da ICH die Auslegung alleine nicht leisten kann...
Ich würde gerne alles in DN160 auslegen, zwei BAs und einen Skimmer in DN110. LH in DN200 und etwa 2m Länge, Rücklauf 2xDN160 dürfte sich wieder stauen oder passt das, da der TF und der LH ja nicht 100% der Max. möglichen Leistung der BA-Zuläufe bewegen kann?

Würde gerne gleich einkaufen und anfangen die Rohre zu verlegen, da ich derzeit eher ÜBERmotiviert bin, habe nur Angst es falsch auszulegen.
Bei allen Biegungen möglichst keine 90“ sondern flacher auslegen nehme ich an?

Ich „einige mich jetzt mal“ auf 2BAs mit mir, vom Gefühl halte ich die beiden blauen Versionen für sinnvoll und einen Skimmer an der Wand vom Filterkeller?


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2020)

Rückläufe würde ich eher 3 x DN 160 planen. Einen verschließen oder ggf. am Ausgang zu reduzieren ist einfacher als einen komplett neu einzubauen, wenn es sich zu sehr aufstaut. Schätzungsweise kommst Du so auf gute 45.000 l/h Umwälzung und so sollte der TF schon für 50-60 qbm/h ausgelegt sein. Die Verbindung von TF zum LH in 3 x DN 160 oder 2 x DN 200.


----------



## Jochen_K (25. Apr. 2020)

Womit/wording lässt man die Rückläufe denn am besten enden? Folienflansch und dann irgendeinen Korb drüber damit die Fische sich nicht „verschwimmen“?
@troll20 Rene, wir haben deinen Vorschlag eben mal spontan umgesetzt (noch nicht fertig, es ist warm...), du darfst somit gerne wieder nach vorne kommen! Danke dir, die Idee war super


----------



## Zacky (25. Apr. 2020)

Je nachdem, wie Du die Rückläufe im/am Teich enden lässt. PVC-Reduzierungen oder KG-Reduzierungen würden meiner Meinung nach reichen. Die Fische schwimmen - zumindest bei mir bisher - nicht direkt in die Auslauföffnungen hinein. Sie stecken zwar die Köpfe rein, aber darin verschwunden sind sie noch nicht. Gitter kann man zur Sicherheit auch davor machen.


----------



## Jochen_K (25. Apr. 2020)

Ganz vergessen, das Resultat (noch nicht fertig) von Rene‘s Idee...


----------



## Jochen_K (25. Apr. 2020)

Hier mal ein paar Rohre, für das längste (8m) haben wir eben den Schacht gebuddelt, meine Maus und ich haben etwa zwei Stunden geschüppt, 2m gingen nur mit der Spitzhacke... 
Toll das alles was ich mit dem Bagger bis zu meiner Wunschtiefe gebuddelt habe lockere Erde war und genau im Bereich der Rohre die Steinharte Lehmschicht liegt  Ganz schön gemein von der Natur, die will mich nur ärgern!
Aber einen Vorteil hat es, seit eben mache ich mir keine Sorgen mehr, dass der Boden sich unter dem Wasserdruck setzen könnte und meine Mörtelränder reißen könnten. Definitiv nicht!


----------



## Haggard (26. Apr. 2020)

@Jochen_K Bei mir konnte ich beobachten, wie Fische durch die Rückläufe ( DN160) in die Bio geschwommen sind, deswegen kommen bei mir auch Gitter vor.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Apr. 2020)

Moin- du bist ja schnell.....hier wurde ja wieder einmal schon sehr gut geholfen.

BA- eigentlch könnten beide in die Mitte!
Skimmer in der Hauptwindrichtung.
Auf keinen Fall den Skimmer mit anderem Durchmesser wie die BA verrohren- ich befürchte da immer, daß der Skimmer dann nicht genug Sog abbekommt, weil die BA ja hydr. bevorzugt sind.
Also 3 x KG 160 Saugleitungen.

1 Kammer Standrohrkammer. Dadurch kannst Du Rohre absperren und auch reinigen.
Übergang zum TF in DN 250 als Beispiel.
Ausgang TF ebenfalls in DN 250 zum LH Schacht...wie zacky schon geschrieben hat- DN 200 LH geht in den KG400 Schachtrohr knapp rein.Dann aber LH Konstrukt wie zacky sie baut- mit gebohrter Ausströmerplatte unten.
340er Membranteller mit Trichter wie ich es habe passt dort nicht rein/ Engpaß..

Wie Du z.B. mit einem DN 250 vom TF (am Boden) in den DN 400 LH Schacht reinkommst....leider gibt es keinen Schachtboden mit 250er Zulauf für KG 400?? oder Doch?

Ansonsten geht immer ein Bastellösung KG Rohr ist PVC- da kann man was schweißen lassen oder besser selber mit Epoxydharz und Glasfasern, Matten den 250er Rohreinlauf seitlich eindichten und ankleben.
Guck ma in meine LH Baudoku- da habe ich es so mit den KG Rohren in meinem LH Schacht (GFK- Kiste) gebaut.

Knackpunkt sind ja jetzt Deine Selbstbau- BA....
Wenn Du z.B: PEHD Folie einschweißen lässt, dann kommt auf die KG 160er BA- Rohre nur ein Bogen nach oben drauf.
Die Muffe endet z.B.10 cm unter Teichboden.
Der Schweißer steckt dort ein passendes PEHD- Rohrstück mit Folienkragen rein und schweißt es an.

Bei PVC oder EPDM Folie geht das sicher nur mit einem Flanschring wo die Folie mit einem Dichtmittel angepresst wird.

Guck ma hier- gute Tips zur Bauweise
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...chdoku-nach-ng-mit-optionen-für-später.47914/


----------



## Jochen_K (26. Apr. 2020)

Moin ihr wilden!
@ThorstenC schnell??? Ich habe eher das Gefühl im Schneckentempo zu graben mit dem Spaten, ok könnte auch an den beiden Marathontagen mit Minibagger und Bobcat liegen die mich jetzt das Gefühl bekommen lassen, nichts zu schaffen...
Beide BAs in die Mitte? Oh Gott, das will ich nicht noch mal buddeln, wobei ich jetzt ja nur noch eine Wandseite weg nehmen muss vom „Rohrschacht, würde sie dann bis zum Knick nebeneinander legen und ab Knick das zweite ein Stück gerade laufen lassen. Mal sehen.
Gibt es den Rohrskimmer für DN160? Muss ich mal Tante Google fragen!
Thema Standrohrkammer, ist ja so geplant. Verschlossen werden die BAs dann einfach durch ein Rohr welches höher ist als Wasserstand nehme ich an?
Für den LH bin ich vom DN400 schon abgekommen nach euren Hinweisen, danke dafür! Es wird irgendein rechteckiger Schacht mit Anschlüssen für die Rohre, da bin ich mal optimistisch ;-)
Sorry ThorstenC, aber das HDPE habe ich für mich gestrichen, werde mit PVC arbeiten, das kann ich hier dann kleben und verschweißen. Epoxy und Fasermatten habe ich von der Bootsreparatur noch genug hier rum liegen (ca. 3l Harz und Härter...) damit will ich einiges zusammen tüddeln. BAs, Kammer für den LH usw. das wird schon hoffe ich.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, 160-180mm Bohrungen in 1000x250x60mm Rasenborde/Rasenkantensteine zu bohren? Ich möchte die NG Aluprofile für den Filterkeller verwenden wo die Steine eingeschoben werden. Finde das System toll und halbwegs preiswert.

@Haggard danke dir, irgendeine Art Gitter (dünne VA-Drähte in 2mm werde ich wohl mit 1cm Abstand davor machen schätze ich.

@all, aufgrund der zunehmenden körperlichen Schlappheit überlege ich, die 3 DN160 Einläufe aus der Biokammer nicht bis zu dem oben eingezeichneten Punkt, mittig der Teichlänge zu ziehen, sondern bereits 1m von der Filterkammer aber mit gleicher Strömungsrichtung enden zu lassen. Das sollte am grundsätzlichen Strömungsgedanken mal abgesehen von einer geringeren Endströmung irgendwo doch keine Nachteile haben oder?
Ich Buddel keine 3 DN160 noch mal 7m durch den Lehm


----------



## Haggard (26. Apr. 2020)

@Jochen_K Du kannst auch Medienauflagen ( Kunststoffgitter) nehmen und diese zurecht schneiden und dann in das Rohr kleben.( So habe ich das gemacht) Alternativ kann man fertige Gitter kaufen. ( z.B. bei Mega-Koi )


----------



## Jochen_K (26. Apr. 2020)

Toll @ThorstenC , vielen Dank Thorsten, super Idee, zwei BAs dahin, ja ganz Klasse... wer zum Geier hat denn hier den ganzen schei# Lehm verbuddelt???
Dem Mist kommt man nur mit der Spitzhacke bei, und das bei der Sonne  aber immerhin habe ich ja ganz tolle Unterstützung hier!


----------



## Jochen_K (26. Apr. 2020)

So, das zweite Rohr liegt!
Dummerweise habe ich den Obi gestern Leer gekauft, mir fehlen die Winkelstücke für die Standrohrkammer sonst könnten wir das zweite Rohr auch schon verbuddeln 

p.s. vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung, Hilfestellungen, Ideen und Gedanken!
Macht Spaß mit euch!


----------



## Jochen_K (26. Apr. 2020)

So, es wird weiter gearbeitet nachdem wir uns auf einer 7km Inlinertour ausgeruht haben ;-)
Ich habe mal grob drei Rohre als symbolische Ausläufe positioniert, wenn ich da 15* Winkel dran mache würde die Strömung schön der Wand folgen. Bitte sagt mir das es so total super ist, ich bin gerade etwas demotiviert was weiter buddeln angeht...
Ich würde die endgültigen Rohre noch weiter voneinander trennen, um diese abdichten und irgendwie in bzw. durch die Folie zu bekommen.

Was denkt ihr dazu?

p.s. kann man die KG Rohre haltbar lackieren? Ggf. Würde ich die Winkel komplett in den Teich bringen um diese von der Richtung her einstellen zu können. Aber nicht in diesem potthässlichen Orange.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Apr. 2020)

Du kannst auch KG 2000 Bögen im Teich aufstecken..sind grün und aus PP..Polypropylen...

Was für Folie willst Du nehmen?
Wie BA gestalten oder bauen?
Es geht eigentlich auch mit Folienflanschen und einem KG Bogen...

Fast wie bei PEHD....nur mit Flansch!!

BA Rohr bekommt einen 87grad Bogen aufgesteckt... Muffe endet ca. 15cm unter OK Teichboden...

Flansch für 160er KH gibt es hier bei pvc-welt.de Folienflansch...kostet ca. 80 €

In den Flansch kurzes Stück KG einkleben was 10cm sauber rausguckt...anfasen mit Bandschleifer und einstecken...Vaseline oder Silikonfett  hilft enorm

Aber vorher alle BA Leitungen mit aufgesteckten Rohren befüllen und auf Dichtheit prüfen...siehe den Bautröt semperit...

Bei PVC oder EPFM Folie benötigst Du also 6 Flansche an der Teichfolie...

Die Rohrskimmer haben Adapterringe damit sie auf KG 110 oder 125 passen.
Ohne diese müssten aie direkt auf KG 160 drübergehen...habe ich aber leider so nicht gebaut....da kann man auch wieder KG 200 in grün als senkrechtes Rohr nehmen...


----------



## Jochen_K (28. Apr. 2020)

Hey ihr lieben,

nicht das ihr denkt ich hätte das Loch wieder zu geschüttet, ich muss leider eine Baupause einlegen. Habe seit vorgestern Abend Schüttelfrost und andere blöde Symptome und darf laut Doc nichts machen bis das Ergebnis kommt. 
Da bleibt mir jetzt nur alles an Material zu bestellen was mir noch einfällt/fehlt...


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2020)

Na dann erst mal gute Besserung und teu teu teu das es nicht Corina war/ ist.


----------



## Jochen_K (28. Apr. 2020)

Danke dir, werde morgen getestet dann sehen wir weiter...


----------



## Ida17 (29. Apr. 2020)

Was ein Sch***, halte durch und gute Besserung!


----------



## Jochen_K (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo ihr zwei, mir geht es seit gestern Mittag ein bisschen besser, sprich ich kann schon wieder rum laufen und mich ärgern nicht am Teich weiter zu machen. Merke aber das mir dafür noch die Leistung fehlt. Ergebnis habe ich noch keins, hoffe die melden sich bald mal denn die Situation ist für die gesamte Familie ziemlich... unangenehm.


----------



## Jochen_K (2. Mai 2020)

Da ich aktuell ja mehr „theoretische“ Arbeiten verrichten muss, beschäftigt mich der Filterkeller derzeit ziemlich.
Zum Thema LH und dessen Bauhöhe mache ich mir Gedanken, denn ich bin etwas pessimistisch wie tief ich den Schacht graben kann.
Aktuell ist der Filterkeller von der Wasseroberfläche etwa 1m tief, mit dem Bagger kann ich dort noch einen Teil der Lehmschicht weg nehmen und ich schätze dadurch auf eine Tiefe von ca. 1,30m zu kommen.
Ab da muss ich im Lehm mit Spitzhacke und Schaufel weiter machen...
Nun habe ich nach vielem lesen diese Tabelle von @Geisy gefunden die mir sehr entgegen kommt ;-)
  

Demnach komme ich doch bei 1,5m Förderstrecke vom LH bei DN200 auf ziemlich heftige Werte und könnte theoretisch meinen Teich in etwa zwei Stunden durch den Filter jagen.
Nach meinem Gefühl sollte ich damit doch in jedem Falle gut fahren, Toleranzen mal außen vor gelassen und kann mir weitere Tiefe für den LH sparen oder?


----------



## Geisy (2. Mai 2020)

Wo hast du die Tabelle gefunden? Ich denke das war frei im Wasser ohne Verrohrung und Filter.
Ich würde beim TF im Filterkeller nicht auf Luftheber gehen, der wird dir gewaltig in der Leistung einbrechen, besonders wenn er dann auch noch kurz ist.


----------



## Jochen_K (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo Geisy,

die Tabelle hattest Du im Thread zum „Mammutcalc“ mal gepostet wo ich sie vorhin gefunden habe.
Also wirklich auf die 2m hin arbeiten? Konventionelle Pumpe wollte ich halt gerne vermeiden, zum einen aus Energiegründen zum anderen da ich das LH Konzept einfach gut finde ;-)


----------



## Jochen_K (3. Mai 2020)

Lass mich hier noch einmal nachfragen @Geisy , hältst Du den LH allgemein für nicht sinnvoll hinter dem TF?
Das scheint aber doch bei einigen hier gut zu laufen. Denkst Du das ein TF nicht genug Durchlauf hat um den LH zu „füllen“ oder warum?
Ich plane ja einen recht „leeren“ Teich, sprich kaum Pflanzen im Teich, minimaler (klein)Fischbesatz, da rechne ich eigentlich mit relativ wenig Nährstoffeintrag/Algenfutter.


----------



## Geisy (3. Mai 2020)

Ich empfehle keinen Luftheber zusammen mit einem TF. Der braucht dann mehr Luft und das kann dir die Wasserwerte durcheinander bringen.
Vom Stromverbrauch bist du so auch nicht weit weg von normalen Pumpen.


----------



## Jochen_K (4. Mai 2020)

Houston, wir haben einen Erfolg!
Der Kurzatmigkeit zum Trotz habe ich mich eben mal auf den Bagger gesetzt, LH Schacht liegt derzeit bei 1,95m bis zum Teichniveau!

Somit sollte die empfohlene LH-Länge von 2m erreichbar sein.
Jetzt stellt sich als nächstes natürlich die Frage, woraus mache ich den Schacht für den LH?
Eine spontane Idee hatte ich eben auf dem Bagger, ich schraube zwei Mülltonnen zusammen 
Alternative Vorschläge?


----------



## DbSam (4. Mai 2020)

Jochen_K schrieb:


> Eine spontane Idee hatte ich eben auf dem Bagger ...



Steig bloß schnell dort runter ...
Wer weiß, auf welche Ideen Du sonst noch kommst ... 



Jochen_K schrieb:


> Alternative Vorschläge?


KG-Rohre im gewünschten Durchmesser ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2020)

Was für ein Luftheber, welcher Dimension ist gewünscht? Entsprechend, wie Carsten bereits angemerkt hat, KG-Schachtrohre wäre eine recht einfache und auch günstige Alternative. Dazu gleich sinnvollerweise einen KG-Schachtboden, welcher ein einfaches und sicheres Anschließen der Zulaufrohre gewährleisten könnte.


----------



## Jochen_K (4. Mai 2020)

Achtung @DbSam die besten Einfälle habe ich auf Toilette 
Kg wäre schon gut, ich dachte aber ja an einen LH in DN200 was ja in KG400 zu knapp sein soll.
Ist die Überlegung, bzw. Muss ich noch mal in die Tabelle schauen welche Leistungen mit einem DN160 LH möglich sind, aber eigentlich war DN200 geplant...
Oder ich versenkt da ein DN500er Rohr....

puha... bei DN500 kostet der blöde Blindstopfen, der bei DN200 2,90€ kostet ja schon 90,- €


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2020)

Lass mal den Luftheber schon in DN 200 - was bedeutet, dass das Steigrohr in DN 200 sein sollte. Der Anschluss/Auslauf des Lufthebers ist auch in DN 200 zu gestalten.

DN 400 Schachtrohr nicht KG-Rohr... je nach Bauweise des Lufthebers ist bei einem DN 200 Luftheber das DN 400 etwas eng. Bei Trichter & Membranteller sollte das ganze Konstrukt unten nicht mehr wie 320 mm Durchmesser betragen. Ein KG-Schachtrohr kostet so um die 75,-€ und ein passender Schachtboden mit 2 x DN 200- oder 3 x DN 160-Anschlussmöglichkeit, ca. 60,-€. Da sind überall Dichtungen wie bei einem normalen KG-Rohrsystem vorhanden, was das Anschließen recht einfach und sicher macht.

Was Du mit einem KG-Blindstopfen in DN 200 machen willst, versteh ich nicht?


----------



## DbSam (4. Mai 2020)

... wie Zacky schon schreibt.  

Ansonsten müsste man wissen, wie Dein genauer Plan aussieht.
Kann ich bisher so nicht erkennen, bzw. der Skizze aus Beitrag 29 nicht komplett entnehmen.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
... hoffentlich ist das Fenster offen.


----------



## Jochen_K (4. Mai 2020)

1. Fenster ist offen!
2. bin zurück vom Doc und NEGATIV! Somit darf ich wieder in die Baumärkte 

Ok SCHACHTBODEN, DAS gefällt mir und ist gekauft! Super damit wird die Bastelei vereinfacht, die habe ich bisher irgendwie übersehen.
Würde wohl eine Version mit 3x DN160 nehmen, gefühlt sollten 2 DN160 vom TF da rein aber reichen oder sollte ich für einen besseren Flow alle drei einbauen?
Wo gibt es denn die Membranteller und Trichter bzw. was davon kann/sollte Eigenbau sein?
Ist so eine Membranplatte hier die richtige, 32cm Durchmesser?
https://teichbedarf-discount.de/Pro...eftungsteller-weiss-rund-10-120-l-min-R-32-cm

@DbSam was ist denn Unklar bei meiner 1a Zeichnung aus #29? Teichwasser von zwei BAs und einem Skimmer in den TF (aus KG400 500-800mm lang), von da aus via SCHACHTBODEN in den LH aus DN200 und der bringt es auf Niveau in die Biokammer von wo aus es wieder durch drei DN160 zurück in den Teich geht...


----------



## DbSam (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo Jochen,

die Skizze an sich, die habe ich schon verstanden, das ist eine schematische Skizze.
Wie diese Gedanken aber praktisch umgesetzt werden sollen, da lässt die Skizze viel Interpretationsraum offen.
Genau das meinte ich.

Mir fallen z. Bsp. für ein KG-Rohr mit Schachtboden mindestens zwei Varianten einer möglichen Umsetzung ein.

einen LH in dem Schachtrohr platzieren
oder dieses Schachtrohr gleich als LH nutzen

Denke auch daran, dass oben ein 87° Abzweig in der richtigen Höhe gesetzt werden muss.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2020)

Jochen_K schrieb:


> oder sollte ich für einen besseren Flow alle drei einbauen?



Wenn möglich, alle 3.



Jochen_K schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn die Membranteller und Trichter bzw. was davon kann/sollte Eigenbau sein?


...da kenn ich Jemanden...siehe meine Signatur 

aussehen könnte so ein LH-Schacht mit einem DN 200 - LH in etwa so...


----------



## Haggard (4. Mai 2020)

Mein Luftheber hatte ich auch von einem Fachmann gekauft, nicht wahr @Zacky


----------



## Jochen_K (4. Mai 2020)

Hey Zacky, ok manchmal liegt das Gute doch so nah...
Da es zwei „große“ Membranplatten bei dir gibt, darfst Du mir gerne mal deine Empfehlung schreiben (hier oder per pn) da ich keinen Schimmer habe, welche besser ist, Supratec oder Jäger... die haben beide 340mm Durchmesser?
Das ganze soll dann wie von euch empfohlen in einen DN400 Schacht, somit sollte die Membranplatte nicht zu groß sein.
Aktuell noch nicht wichtig aber welche Leistung sollte die Pumpe haben?


----------



## Jochen_K (5. Mai 2020)

Super Thorsten....
Jetzt bin ich kurzentschlossen deinem Rat nach gegangen und 1000,- € los 
Steine Zement und Sand für die Filterkammer werden morgen angeliefert!
SCHACHTBODEN und Rohr ist hier, ebenso das 200er für den LH und diverse Bögen die bei meinem letzten Besuch im Baumarkt ausverkauft waren (nicht (nur) von mir).
Somit geht es gleich weiter damit das Ufer und die Wände ordentlich zu formen und mit dem dabei entstehenden Aushub werden einige Sandsäcke gefüllt, mit denen ich die Schutzfolie und später dann die Teichfolie/Vlies/Frau oder sonstiges fest setze.
Bin mal optimistisch das ich den Schachtboden schön in meinen bisher ausgehobenen Graben einpassen kann, der kann ja dann schon wieder mit überflüssigem Aushub verfüllt werden (wenn alle Rohre dran sind....)

Muss ich unter die Schalsteine noch eine Art Ring-Fundament gießen? Für mein Gefühl sollten die auf dem Ultra-Lehm auch gut genug stehen...


----------



## Jochen_K (5. Mai 2020)

So, wieder ein guter Schritt nach vorne. Das Schachtrohr und die Zuläufe sind drin, natürlich habe ich zuerst die 2m Rohre als Zuläufe eingesteckt, _kann ich ja hinterher auf Länge sägen...._
Beim Kaffee fragte meine holde dann wie ich das sägen will, öhm ja weißt du, äh da nehm ich die Flex und geh damit einmal rundherum und, äh, ok dann Dreh ich die Rohre, äh ok geht manchmal etwas schwer... Ja ok, drei kürzere mit Muffe wären sinnvoller gewesen, aber ich wollte nicht extra fahren, also so kurze wie ich da vorne als „symbolische“ Ausströmrohre hingelegt habe. Äh, Moment.... ich Idiot!

Also die drei 2m wieder raus (schreibt sich so schnell, war aber ne Stunde murxerei, ging am Ende aber doch) und zupp, gegen die drei 1m Stücke getauscht die _zufällig _gerade zur Hand waren.

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber wenn ich mir das Gebilde so ansehe muss ich dauernd an Peenemünde denken....

Schon mal schön mit Lehmerde eingeschlämmt, schon ordentlich stabil.


----------



## Jochen_K (6. Mai 2020)

Verdammt, bei irgendwem hatte ich eine schöne Baudoku vom Filterkeller mit Schalsteinen gesehen, aber blöderweise nicht gespeichert.
Hebt mal bitte den Finger, wer den Bau des Filterkellers schön dokumentiert hat 

Ich grübel ja immer noch rum, ob mein steinhart gewachsener Lehmboden als „Fundament“ ausreicht wenn ich da die 17,5er Schalsteine drauf packe und mit Bewährung versehe. Ich würde es mir gerne sparen in genau dieser harten Schicht noch mal extra einen Graben für ein Ringfundament auszuheben...


----------



## DbSam (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo Jochen,

gieße eine Bodenplatte und setze darauf die Schalsteine.

Denke auch an die Entwässerung des Filterkellers.
Falls dies über einen Bodenablauf nicht möglich ist, dann baue einen Pumpensumpf ein.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Jochen_K (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo Carsten, Pumpensumpf ist schon geplant/gegraben, liegt etwa 40cm unterhalb des Bodenniveaus des Filterkellers.
Meinst du also der gewachsene Lehm könnte sich setzen bei 1,2m Mauerhöhe?


----------



## DbSam (6. Mai 2020)

Nein, dass meine ich nicht direkt.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du einen vernünftigen Fußboden und keinen Lehmboden im Filterkeller haben möchtest.
Deshalb wie beim Hausbau: Zuerst Bodenplatte und darauf dann die Wände.
Dann hast Du auch eine definierte ebene Fläche ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:


Jochen_K schrieb:


> Schalsteine drauf packe und mit Bewährung versehe



Die armen ...
Wie viele Jahre Bewährung verhängst Du denn?


----------



## Jochen_K (6. Mai 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> Die armen ...
> Wie viele Jahre Bewährung verhängst Du denn?



Naja, gestern hat sie fleißig schon 30 Sandsäcke mit Aushub gefüllt, ich müsste ihr also auf jeden Fall eine gute Führung anrechnen... ach so, Du meinst die Steine


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Mai 2020)

In den 400er KG passt ein grobblasiger 340er Membranteller mit Trichter auf KG200 zwar von oben rein.
Der verbleibende Platz zwischen Trichter und KG 400 Innen ist aber zu gering für das dort nach unten strömende Wasser, wenn der Zulauf seitlich - oberhalb des Trichters erfolgt.
Du hast ja jetzt den Schachtboden mit 3 x KG 160. Das unten einströmende Wasser kann da ggf. "günstiger" an der Membranplatte vorbei.
Die ist aber durch den unten liegenden Luftanschluß/ Rohr auch nicht planam Boden anliegend.
Die Bauweise Membranplatte/ Trichter siehst Du in meinem LH Tröt.

Die von zacky gebauten LH haben eine gebohrte Platte unten und bleiben DN 200. Zudem hat die gebohrte Ausströmerplatte weniger Luftwiderstand.
Auch dürfte da das Wasser seiltlich besser durch die großen Löcher in den LH einströmen können.

TF / EBF mit LH laufen an einigen Teichen problemlos (wenn man alles komplett sauber plant), auch wenn der sich selbst aut. abreinigende Filter dazu etwas Förderhöhe am Siebgewebe benötigt.

Es gibt hier sicher einige gute Dokus... TF und LH- sieh mal bei dem user Semperit rein.
Er hat im Filterkeller alles gut verbaut- TF- LH- LHEinblaskammer (oder Biokammer dann mit __ Hel-X bei Fischen)


----------



## Jochen_K (6. Mai 2020)

Hey Thorsten,

danke für die Empfehlung, habe mich mit dem neuen Premiumdealer meines Vertrauens ;-) auf einen 315er Trichter mit 270er Membran geeinigt.
Geschätzt sollen da mit einer AP60 etwa 30-35m3 durch gehen, hieße Teich ist alle 2 Stunden einmal durch den Filter gerannt. Finde ich ehrlich gesagt unvorstellbar, da bin ich von meinem Teich 1.0 wesentlich geringere Durchlaufmengen gewohnt...

Ich habe eben mal eine Wand vom Filterkeller etwas nach hinten „versetzt“ sprich hinter meinem Raketen- äh Schachtrohr bleibt nach dem Mauern genug Luft damit ich mich dort durch schieben kann. Ansonsten hätte ich immer von einem Bereich in den anderen über die Rohre und den Schmutzwasser Behälter kraxeln müssen. Ich fand die Arbeit wäre gut investiert und zahlt sich in den nächsten Jahren durch die Erleichterungen aus.
Blöd nur das ich immer noch keine Leistung auf dem Kessel habe, nur wenige Spatenstiche oder Würfe und ich muss pausieren. Das geht mir mega maximal auf den Keks wo ich doch gerade Zeit habe das ganze zu bauen.... 

Ach so bei den Berichten die ich suche meinte ich wirklich zum Filterkeller, irgendwer hatte dazu super Bilder gemacht...


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte einmal den
-Luftwiderstand einiger Ausströmervarianten (340 EPDM grob/ fein und eine PEHD Platte)
und
-die Kennlinien einiger Luftmembranpumpen dazu durchgemessen....findest du in meinem Lh Tröt hier.

Einen 270 MEmbran (und dann ggf. noch feinblaig?) hätte mir Zuviel Luftwiderstad und die Membranpumpe geht in der Fördermenge in die Knie...
Entweder 340 groblasig oder gebohrte Platte ist effizient.

. 340 Teller im KG 400 geht aber nur, wenn das im Schachtboden 3 x KG 160 seitlich einströmende Wasser ohne Engstelle über die Platte in das LH Rohr kommt.
Kann sein, daß die Platte mit dem Luftanschluß unten insgesamt ca. 10cm hoch ist und somit oberhalb der Platte/ seitlich ankommende Rohre noch genug Freiraum (5cm) Plus ein bisschen Platz zwischen dem Membrantellerrand/ Rohrinnen in Deiner Bauweise.

Dann geht auch ein 340er grob mit größeren Trichter.
Der muß nur mit dem Luftrohr in das KG 400 passen.
Das Luftror kannst Du auch am Rand senkrecht durch den Trichter durchlaufen lassen, falls es eng wird.

Zackys gebohrte Platten / LH "glatt in 200" geht immer.
--------------

LH Schachtrand muß mind. 1cm über maximalen OK Teichwasserrand sein.
Im Betrieb sinkt der Pegel ja dort "vor der Pumpe" etwas ab. (z.B. -3cm bei sauberen Sieb bis -7cm kurz vorm Abreinigen des TF-Siebes- Schaltpunkt also 4cm am Sieb (einstellbar).

Hinter dem LH Schacht kommt nur noch das kurze waagerechte Rohr vom LH mit ggf. einem T-Stück als Abschäumer in die "Biokammer".
OK des waagerechten Rohres vom LH -1cm unter OK Wasser.
Damit dieses im Betrieb immer leicht getaucht ist- sonst sinnlose "Förderhöhe".
Da muss sich keiner dran vorbeiquetschen und irgendwohin krabbeln.


----------



## Jochen_K (6. Mai 2020)

Na toll, deine geschätzte! Meinung bringt mich jetzt wieder zum zweifeln, vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand zu der 270er Platte... @Zacky ?

Mit dem vorbei krabbeln meinte ich doch mich! Also wenn ich „in den Keller gehe“ und von links nach rechts will. Das kann ich nun einfach hinter meinem Abschussrohr, damit ich eine Stunde gemütlich in die Biokammer gucken kann z.B. Also wenn ich vom TF zur BIO will hätte ich bisher über meine Verrohrung klettern müssen, jetzt habe ich da schön Platz und da hin zu latschen...


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Mai 2020)

Hat Deine Biokammer durchsichtige Wände?

Ich guck in meine von oben rein- wenn ich will..muß ich aber eig. nicht.
Vielleicht 1 x im Jahr..ich muss da nix warten da __ Hel-X schwimmend, sanft bewegt..und BA am Boden der Bio. Den Schieber betätige ich 1 x wöchentlich ca...


----------



## Jochen_K (6. Mai 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hat Deine Biokammer durchsichtige Wände?


Aktuell ja, sieht Anhang.
Heute habe ich weiter Wände begradigt, die Rohre der BAs verbuddelt und die richtigen Winkel dran gemacht, die Schalsteine, Zement und Sand sind da und ein Betonmischer ist auch bei uns eingezogen.
Meine Holde hat weiter Teichufer auf Höhe getrimmt (furchtbar wie sich der 2m Aushubberg überall verteilt hat....) und Aushub in Sandsäcke geschippt.
Ich habe weiter im Filterkeller den Boden nivelliert und dabei gleich eine Seitenwand für die Schmutzwasser Tonne erstellt.
Soweit bin ich happy!


----------



## Jochen_K (8. Mai 2020)

Moin ihr lieben,
Gestern haben wir mal pausiert, ich habe lediglich eine Regentonne als Schmutzwasserbehälter verbuddelt und für ein Fotoshooting das Geschenk meiner Holden zur Probe getragen. Ich freue mich schon darauf wenn ich die Waathose wirklich benötige, denn dann hat der Teich Wasser 

 

Eine *Frage* noch in die Runde, welche Wandskimmer/Rohrskimmer sind empfehlenswert für die Arbeit an meinem Schwerkraftsystem?
Ich habe ja zwei BAs mit DN160 verrohrt und würde gerne an die Wand des Filterkellers, dort wo die beiden ankommen noch einen Skimmer hin setzen.
Tun es dafür diese Rohrskimmer mit Adapter für DN110/125, wie tief in der Sammelkammer sollte der Einlauf sitzen.


----------



## DbSam (8. Mai 2020)

Ach ja:
Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Erfolg beim Bau des Teiches.


LG Carsten

PS:
Und ich wollte doch gestern noch fragen, ob der @Jochen_K einen Zwillingsbruder namens @JochenK hat ...

PPS:
Ein Skimmer wird eigentlich immer auf der dem Wind abgewandten Seite installiert.
Zu beachten sind dabei aber auch die Einläufe und die dabei entstehenden Strömungsverhältnisse im Teich ...
Wandskimmer dann, wenn man kein "Loch" im Teich haben möchte. Dann genau planen, denn mit dem Einbau des Skimmers legt man den zukünftigen Wasserspiegel fast auf den Zentimeter genau fest.
Einbautiefe vom Rohrskimmer: Das kommt auf den Aufbau an. Besser ein paar Zentimeter tiefer platzieren, in der Höhe verlängern lässt sich das Einlaufrohr schnell.


----------



## Jochen_K (8. Mai 2020)

Moin Carsten, vielen lieben Dank!
Ja mein Zwillingsbruder ist eine komische Geschichte, keine Ahnung wie es dazu gekommen ist. Ich glaube da habe ich irgendwann mal in geistiger Umnachtung gedacht ich wäre hier neu, und mich zum zweiten Mal angemeldet.
Als es mir irgendwann aufgefallen ist ging es nicht mehr die Konten zusammen zu legen...
Naja, je Teich ein Account oder so


----------



## Jochen_K (8. Mai 2020)

Danke für deinen Nachtrag zu meiner Skimmerfrage.
Ich glaube ich würde einen Rohrskimmer bevorzugen, also aus der Sammelkammer mit einem DN110 durch die Wand, vorne einen 87* Winkel dran und einen halben Meter oder so nach oben und den Skimmer drauf. Innen kann ich dann einen Zugschieber dran pappen um den Skimmer zu regeln (falls notwendig)


----------



## DbSam (8. Mai 2020)

Hallo Jochen,


Jochen_K schrieb:


> Innen kann ich dann einen Zugschieber dran pappen um den Skimmer zu regeln (falls notwendig)


Der Zugschieber wäre optional.
Meist ist es so, dass am Skimmer auf Grund der Schwerkraftverhältnisse sowieso etwas weniger Flow in der Leitung ist.
Da ich keinen Rohrskimmer verbaut habe, kann ich Dir für dieses Problem keine praktischen Erfahrungen liefern. Sicherlich wird sich da noch jemand melden.
Ansonsten kommt es im Schwerkraftprinzip bei mehreren Zuläufen immer auf die ausgewogene Dimensionierung der einzelnen Rohre und deren Verlegung an.


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (8. Mai 2020)

Da du ja auch einen Schwimmbetrieb haben möchtest, würde ich zum Wandskimmer tendieren, bevor ihn noch einer im Jugendlichen Leichtsinn abreißt. Leider ist wohl bei denen der Sog noch etwas schwächer, aber das könnte dir @Zacky genau beantworten.


----------



## Jochen_K (8. Mai 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> bevor ihn noch einer im Jugendlichen Leichtsinn abreißt...



Hey Rene‘ danke, über genau diesen Punkt habe ich eben auch nachgedacht. Schließlich sitzen unsere drei Baderatten gerade 1m hinter mir am Esstisch 
Dennoch ist mir glaube ich der Aufbau/die Umsetzung vom Rohrskimmer lieber als beim Wandskimmer.
Ich grüble im Moment darüber nach, den unten liegenden Bogen und das Steigrohr bis zu einer sinnvollen Höhe, (so dass der Skimmerkopf die Max. Wassertiefstände noch mitgehen kann) wie die Teichwände in Beton zu verstecken.
Dann ist das Konstrukt stabiler und gut vor den Jungen wilden geschützt.
Auch könnte ich den beweglichen Deckel des Filterkellers so bauen, das es einen Überstand im Bereich vom Skimmer gibt, dann sollte Leos Safe sein...


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2020)

_Meine persönliche Meinung_ zu den Vor- & Nachteilen der beiden Skimmervarianten: 

Rohrskimmer - Vorteil, können wechselnde Wasserstände besser mitmachen, da sie eine höhere Variable haben, im Winterbetrieb einfach abzunehmen und die Teichoberfläche kann nahezu bedenkenlos zufrieren, da kein Skimmer im Teich und dieser durch Eisbildung nicht beschädigt werden kann
Rohrskimmer - Nachteil, sind bei starken Wellengang (Badebetrieb) nicht stabil genug und können auf dem Rohr verkanten - wobei, kann man nach dem Baden auch wieder einfach gerade rücken, Skimmerrohr direkt im Teich, benötigt relativ viel Sog was bei Luftheberbetrieb schwierig werden könnte.
Wandskimmer - Vorteil, Montage in Wand ~ keine Einschränkungen im Teich, benötigt wenig Sog (günstig für Luftheberbetrieb), standardmäßig mit groben Filterkorb
Wandskimmer - Nachteil, bei starker Eisbildung leicht erhöhtes Risiko von Schäden, Einbauhöhe definiert (wie @DbSam erwähnt hat) im Vorfeld das Teichniveau
Ein Wandskimmer kann relativ einfach auf Schwerkraftbetrieb umgebaut werden.


----------



## Jochen_K (9. Mai 2020)

Ich tendiere eigentlich zum Rohrskimmer, wegen der Einbausituation. Mich stört beim Wandskimmer das ich einen verhältnismäßig großen Ausschnitt in die Wand machen muss, zumindest wenn ich mir das Bild in deinem Shop ansehe @Zacky .
Da müsste ich von der 17,5er Wand vorne den rechteckigen Ausschnitt, und hinten ja locker einen halben Meter tief entfernen...
Hinter der Wand will ich die Becken Mauern und mit GFK auskleiden/abdichten, das wird durch den Wandskimmer auch nicht unbedingt einfacher glaube ich...

Die Geschichte der Effektivität beim Schwerkraftsystem bringt mich aber wieder zum grübeln, das der Rohrskimmer verkanten könnte stört mich hingegen weniger.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2020)

Mit der Effektivität / Unterschied der Skimmer ist es so:
-Wandskimmer hat vorne eine "Schwimmerklappe" die immer so mit der Oberkante aufschwimmt, daß eben nur die Oberfläche "abgeskimmt" wird.
Das kann durchaus mit weniger "Sog" funktionieren und dort verklemmt nix.
-Rohrskimmer- dort muß eben der schwimmende Skimmer etwas absinken. das passiert durch den im Rohrinneren sich senkenden Wasserpegel und dadurch weniger Auftrieb->
Der Rohrskimmer kann mal etwas klemmen auf dem Adapterring. Anstupsen und gut.

Auch ein Rohrskimmer funktioniert am LH.
Ich pers. geb nur zu Bedenken, daß keiner genau weiß, wie sich die Pumpleistung (z.B. 30m³/h angenommen)bei den 3 Saugstellen mit verschiedenen Rohrdurchmessern genau aufteilt:
-2 BA KG 160
-1 Rohrskimmer an KG 110

Es kann durchaus passieren, daß z.B: die BA 25m³/h abbekommen und der Rohrskimmer nur 5. Als Beispiel.

Deswegen mein Tip den Rohrskimmer ebenfalls zumindest durch die Teichdichtung hindurch in KG 160 zu verrohren. (RohrMuffe endet im Teich)
Wenn das waagerechte KG 160er Rohr mit der OK auf -60cm z.B. durch die Wand kommt, dann ist nach "oben" genug Platz für den 87°Bogen und ein Stück senkrechtes Rohr  plus Skimmerrohr.

Wenn Du einen Rohrskimmer hast, der nur auf KG 100 oder KG 125 passt, dann kannst Du dort einfach eine passende KG-Reduzierung in das senkrechte Rohr oben einstecken. Fertig

Ich glaube....manche Rohrskimmer passen mit dem Innenmaß genau über ein KG 160 drüber.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/PREMIUM-Roh...918410?hash=item547eff604a:g:nSkAAOSw7FFePa5a
Andere haben unten genau passende Anschlüsse für 110 oder 125.
Guck mal den Messner Rohrskimmer 200- der hat ein ordentlich konstruiertes Anschlußstück mit unten einen KG125 Anschluß und ein Körbchen.

So bekommt jede Saugstelle sicher genug Flow ab.


----------



## Jochen_K (9. Mai 2020)

Also ich habe hier am (zukünftigen) Teich sehr wenig Laubeintrag, weshalb ich die Hoffnung habe wie früher den Skimmer nur bei echtem Bedarf mitlaufen zulassen. Zumindest wenn ich es nicht so hinbekomme, dass alle Saugstellen gleichzeitig gut laufen. Genau für den Fall gefällt mir eigentlich die Option mit dem KG110 da ich dort dann einfach einen Zugschieber dran dübeln kann.
Huch tüftel aber auch noch an einer Möglichkeit die BAs zu drosseln/einzustellen/zu zu machen, vielleicht lässt sich damit das Gesamtsystem aufeinander einstellen...
Ich denke wenn alles fertig ist bin ich schlauer, die genaue Saug/Förderleistung des Systems sehe ich ja eh erst wenn es für Änderungen zu spät ist ;-)

Der bestellte Rohrskimmer kann auf 160er oder 110er Rohr gepappt werden, somit kann ich auch noch kurzfristig auf 160er Verrohrung gehen.


----------



## Jochen_K (9. Mai 2020)

Im Übrigen habe ich soeben den ersten Ring aus Schalsteinen ausnivelliert/gestellt, schaut schon ganz gut aus die Größe vom Filterkeller!


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2020)

Der Skimmer sollte immer mitlaufen. Es kommt ja auch ständig Schmutzfracht (Staub, Pollen etc.) auf der Oberfläche an. Je eher das entsorgt wird desto besser.
Alle verbauten (3) Saugstellen müssen ständig mitlaufen.

Du brauchst keinen Schieber...wolltest Du nicht alle Saugrohre in eine Standrohrkammer führen?
Dort kann man mit den Standrohren nicht nur absperren, sondern auch durch kleine Ideen an den Standrohren den Sog ggf. einstellen.

Das brauchtst Du aber nicht bei einem sauber passenden System ohne Engstellen in der "Filterkette".


----------



## Jochen_K (9. Mai 2020)

Ja, Standrohrkammer wird innerhalb des Kellers, vor dm TF entstehen. Ich habe bisher nur noch nicht geschnallt, wie ich da etwas einlegen kann außer auf und zu...


----------



## Jochen_K (11. Mai 2020)

Ah Shit, @ThorstenC mein Skimmer ist gerade angekommen, schaut gut aus passt aber nicht wie gedacht auf 160er Rohr sondern nur mit beiliegendem Adapter auf 110er.
Jetzt ist die Frage ob es wirklich „hilft“ mit 160 durch die Wand zu gehen und einen 160er 87* Bogen zu verbauen wenn ich dann doch auf 110 drossel durch den Adapter?!
Zumindest könnte ich später dann mal einen „echten“ 160er Skimmer einsetzen, ok ich glaube ich verrohre doch in 160...


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Mai 2020)

Es kann nicht schaden. Knackpunkt ist hierbei die Folienabdichtung am KG 160...Flansche hierzu ca. 80,-€
https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Tank-Folienflansch-Profi-Qualitaet_1

Bei PEHD Folie wäre alles egal, weil in die Folie aus PEHD ein Stück PEHD Rohr eingeschweißt wird.
Bei PVC- Folie kann man gf. auch einen "Folienkragen" basteln und eindichten/ kleben, wenn man keinen Flansch findet oder "sparen will".
Rohrskimmer online bestellt?
Ggf. einpacke und zurücksenden..Hast 14 Tage Zeit.
Hole Dir den "ordentlichen" von Messner mit dem KG 125 Anschluß unten dran und dem Korb.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Mai 2020)

Jochen_K schrieb:


> Ja, Standrohrkammer wird innerhalb des Kellers, vor dm TF entstehen. Ich habe bisher nur noch nicht geschnallt, wie ich da etwas einlegen kann außer auf und zu...



Ich habe ja leider keine Standrohrkammer- nur so etwas ähnliches...weil ich habe einen Einschubtrommelfilter.
Die "Kiste" aus PEHD hatte einmal die ankommenden Saugrohre in 4 x KG 125 am Boden. War also praktische eine Standrohrkammer.
Ich musste aber die Anschlüsse umbauen und die kommen jetzt seitlich in die Kiste in ca. 30cm unter OK Wasser. Da kann ich zur Not Flexkappen draufstecken.

Du kannst- zum eig. unnötigen "teilweise Abschiebern" ein Standrohr bauen, was seitliche großzügige  "Bohrungen" oder großzügig per Stichsäge ausgesägt....
Da kannst Du eine EPDM Flexmuffe drüberschieben und auch teilweise regulieren.
Die Flexmuffen sind oft etwas größer und haben Edelstahlspannbänder.
Nur eine Idee.


----------



## Jochen_K (11. Mai 2020)

160er geht 80cm unter Wasseroberfläche durch die Wand des Filterkellers - Check!
Jetzt bin ich dabei, die drei 160er Rückläufe in den Teich durch die Wand zu führen. Wie tief unter der Wasseroberfläche würdet ihr das oberste Rohr raus kommen lassen um eine Oberflächenströmung zu erzeugen?


----------



## Jochen_K (11. Mai 2020)

So, eben Feierabend gemacht, der Filterkeller steht!
  
Wenn ich mir das Bild ansehe, dass meine Holde eben zum Feierabend von mir gemacht hat frage ich mich, wie lange ich den Teich wohl genießen kann... boah hab ich Falten, und grau bin ich auch...


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2020)

Das oberste Rohr bzw. der obere Ausgang DN 160 könnte man bei 40-50 cm (Mitte Rohr) machen und die Auslaufströmung mit einem Bogen in Richtung Oberfläche "lenken". An einer nicht so sichtbaren Stelle stört der Bogen auch kaum das Blickfeld auf den Teich. Wenn ohne Bogen, dann eher 20-25 cm (Mitte Rohr).

Bezüglich der Skimmerfrage, um den Schwimmskimmer an sich auf das 160er Rohr zu bekommen, könnte man ggf. etwas "schummeln, fummeln & basteln". Dazu würde ich das probieren: Ein Stück KG-Rohr DN 160 auf eine Länge von 50 cm schneiden, dieses längs komplett auftrennen. Dadurch verringert sich ja auf Grund des Längsschnittes der Durchmesser und die Spannung drückt es zusammen. Es können ja wahrscheinlich nur wenige Millimeter sein, die fehlen, damit der Schwimmskimmer drauf passt und beweglich bleibt. Das längs aufgetrennte Rohrstück dann wieder in das normale KG-Rohr einkleben und den Längsschnitt wieder verkleben.

Ja, ich weiß, dass es nach viel Bastelarbeit klingt, aber evtl. wäre das eine einfach & günstige Lösung um direkt mit DN 160 bis hoch zum Skimmer zu kommen.


----------



## Jochen_K (13. Mai 2020)

Hallöchen,
Die drei Rückläufe sind in der Wand, der oberste sitzt auf ca. -20cm Mitte Rohr, da kann ich mit einem 15-30* Winkel dann die Strömungsrichtung noch etwas beeinflussen.
Zum Thema Skimmer muss ich mal sehen wie ich es mache, der Durchbruch und Bogen in DN160 ist da. Ich denke wenn alles läuft kann ich das testen, mit Reduzierung auf DN110, geschlitztes DN160 oder anderer Skimmer.

Eine traurige Nachricht zum Schluss, mein guter Freund, treuer Wegbegleiter und Spaßbringer der letzten 2 Jahre muss nun von mir gehen, ich bringe gleich den Bagger zu einem Arbeitskollegen der weitere Verwendung für ihn hat.  Na gut ganz so schlimm ist es auch nicht, jetzt wo der Teich ausgehoben ist komme ich mit ihm eh nicht mehr aufs Grundstück, zu viele Löcher gebuddelt und das Gartentörchen ist 5cm zu schmal


----------



## Jochen_K (14. Mai 2020)

Und es geht weiter, heute habe ich mich um die Verkabelung gekümmert.
Sensorkabel und Stromkabel wo sie mir sinnvoll erschienen, und ein Stromkabel zu dem zukünftigen Sitzplatz in der oberen Teichecke.
Einen Sicherungskasten wo der Saft in den Filterkeller rein kommt mit Platz für die Steuerelektronik sowie einen kleinen Verteilerkasten beim Trommelfilter falls er einen extra Arduino haben möchte.
Was jetzt nur noch fehlt ist ein Stromkabel für die Unterwasserbeleuchtung, das mache ich aber morgen denn jetzt ist Feierabend!
Morgen werde ich dann auch die Rücklaufrohre an ihre Position legen und in der Mauer abdichten.
Samstag wird Beton gemacht, ich freue mich!


----------



## Jochen_K (15. Mai 2020)

Nur ganz kurz, ich bin platt...
Habe heute die Rücklaufrohre verlegt und in der Wand abgedichtet und alles vorbereitet um morgen den Beton in die Schalsteine zu gießen.
Der Laden wo ich die Folie bestellen wollte ist irgendwie verpeilt, erst bekomme ich eine Mail, sie benötigen eine Maßskizze um die Folie zu schweißen, keine Bilder?! Auf meine freundliche Antwort dass diese doch in der ersten Nachricht enthalten war und ich noch mal alle Maße in Reinschrift beigefügt habe kam gar keine Reaktion und telefonisch ist entweder besetzt oder es geht keiner ran....
Ok, habe dann vorhin einen anderen Anbieter angeschrieben, natürlich hatte der schon Feierabend 
Wie auch immer, morgen wird Beton gemacht, schönen Abend euch allen!


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2020)

Hast du das senkrechte und waagerechte Muniereisen nicht verrödelt / verbunden (mit Draht) kann man nicht so gut sehen auf den Bild.


----------



## Jochen_K (16. Mai 2020)

Hallo Ron,
Nur teilweise bzw. nur die waagerechten muss ich zugeben, da ich denke mehr ist in dem Fall nicht nötig. Die senkrechten stecken 30cm tief im harten Lehmboden, die bewegen sich nicht mehr. Die waagerechten habe ich immer doppelt gelegt und in die Ecksteine Unförmige Ausschnitte in die Steine geschnitten, wo die Muniereisen und Beton durchgehen. Somit ist eigentlich jede Reihe ein Ringanker und dadurch sind die Muniereisen untereinander verklemmt und kaum noch zu bewegen.
In den Schalsteinen ist ja eine Art Kanal für die Eisen der außen jeweils eine kleine grob gegossene Vertiefung hat, dadurch liegen die echt gut in Position.
Ein „Baukollege“ meinte zu mir, es reicht ein Muniereisen waagerecht aus, da er mir aber grob 300m davon gesponsert hat war ich großzügig damit, schau mal hinter den Betonmischer wo der Zaun anfängt, Da stehen noch ein „paar“ Stangen


----------



## Jochen_K (16. Mai 2020)

So, ich bin dann mal im Ars**...
9 Stunden (netto!) Betoneimer stemmen beendet, 
  
die Bude steht!
Als mein Kumpel Andi weg musste,
  
dem ich an dieser Stelle mal wieder tausend Dank für die Hilfe aussprechen muss, kam dann die große Stunde für meine Holde die und bis dahin toll mit Frühstück (wir haben kurz nach 8 begonnen mit der Matscherei...), Bier, Mittagessen und ihrem Anblick versorgt und erfreut hat, ich wollte sie doch unbedingt noch zur Betonmischerqueen küren...
  
Sie hat mit mir dann den Boden für den Filterkeller gemacht, somit muss ich „leider“ wegen dem Aushärten vom Beton morgen Pause machen.
Ach, so ein Vor-Feierabend Bier ist schon lecker...
  

Tja und so schaut es aktuell aus, den Boden habe ich leider nicht so glatt bekommen wie ich es mir gewünscht habe, aber unterm Strich alle super!
Bei den beiden Einläufen von den BAs ist eine ziemliche Welle drin, die Flexe ich hinterher etwas runter, kommt eh Folie oder GFK drüber.


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2020)

Jochen_K schrieb:


> Ach, so ein Vor-Feierabend Bier ist schon lecker...


Außer es ist schon so alt, das die Brauerei es sogar schon drauf schreibt als Warnung.


----------



## Ida17 (18. Mai 2020)

Toll Jochen, da wissen wir ja wo das nächste HGT-Treffen stattfindet  
Wenn Ihr so weiter macht könnt Ihr pünktlich zum Sommer anbaden!


----------



## Jochen_K (18. Mai 2020)

Hey Ida, also grundsätzlich hätte ich mit einem Treffen kein Problem, abhängig von der Teilnehmerzahl bekommen wir ich die 1,5m Abstand hin ;-)
Aber @rene, es gibt nur Bolten! 

Mein Plan (oder besser meine Hoffnung) ist im Juni noch Wasser in den Teich zu bekommen, abhängig davon wann die Folie eintrifft und wie lange ich für das vermörteln brauche.
Filter muss ich dann auch noch bauen, bin mir nicht sicher ob ich vorher schon wässern sollte oder lieber warten bis die Filter „lauffähig sind...


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2020)

Jochen_K schrieb:


> Aber @rene, es gibt nur Bolten!


Vermutlich bin ich gemeint 

Da kannst mich nicht mit vergraulen, wenn es keinen 
gibt trink ich halt den Teich  leer 

Und wenn alle "Mitglieder: 20.761" kommen dann wünsche ich schon mal fröhliches Bolten schleppen. Evtl. wäre vorher auch so eine challenge als Probelauf empfehlenswert, wo du im Akkord Flaschen öffnest 

Aber erst einmal machst deinen / euren Teich fertig  

Bis dahin


----------



## Jochen_K (20. Mai 2020)

@troll20 ja ich meinte dich ;-) 
Ich wage mal dran zu zweifeln das hier 20.761 Leute angewackelt kommen, aber wenn ja könnte ein anderer Gedanke von mir vielleicht klappen:
Wenn jeder 11 Flaschen 0,33 Bolten Alt mitbringt, 1,5 Flaschen trinkt und den Rest in den Teich kippt habe ich einen vollen Bolten Alt Teich 
Das öffnen darf jeder selbst machen, sind ja „plopp Flaschen“
Und Thema Kaffee (mein Lebenselexier...) davon gibt es bei uns reichlich in ausreichender Auswahl... 

Habe gestern viel an den Uferwänden gestaltet, schaut schon richtig gut aus. Werde euch später mal Fotos nachreichen.


----------



## Ida17 (17. Juni 2020)

Moin Jochen,
was macht die Baustelle oder seid Ihr schon längst am Paddeln?


----------



## Jochen_K (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ida,

ach hör auf das Wetter macht mich wahnsinnig...
Am Wochenende (Samstag / Sonntag) haben wir eine Mauer gegossen wo die drei Rückläufe in den Teich gehen. Darüber verläuft später ein schmaler Fußweg, daher sollte es stabil ausgeführt sein.
Somit kann ich jetzt "eigentlich" Vlies und Folie legen, habe aber noch zu viel Feuchtigkeit im Lehmboden von dem Regenschauer am WE.
Sobald der Untergrund abgetrocknet ist, kann ich mit dem Verlegen beginnen, dann kommt die Aufgabe alle Anschlüsse durch die Folie zu bekommen und abzudichten. Habe etwas bammel aber wird hoffentlich klappen, wenn nicht hole ich mir professionelle Hilfe ;-)


----------



## Ida17 (17. Juni 2020)

Ah, ein Lebenszeichen! 

Es geht doch vorwärts und offiziel steht der Sommer noch vor der Tür und wartet auf Einlass 
Die Anschlüsse durch die Folie zu verlegen ist nur halb so kompliziert wie es sich anhört.
Es ist nur etwas fummelig die Verschraubungen vom BA (bzw. der Flanschen) wieder zu finden, aber wenn Du da angekommen bist beginnt der schönste Abschnitt des Teichianers.


----------



## PeBo (17. Juni 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Es ist nur etwas fummelig die Verschraubungen vom BA (bzw. der Flanschen) wieder zu finden



Hallo Ida,
ich habe bei mir in die Schraubenlöcher kleine Nägel mit der Spitze nach oben gesteckt. Das erleichtert die Suche ungemein!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Jochen_K (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo ihr lieben,
ja mit den Verschraubungen ist das durchaus zu machen, ich will aber versuchen ohne zu arbeiten, sprich ein zusätzliches Folienstück mit dem KG-Rohr, und die Folie wiederum mit der eigentlichen Teichfolie zu verkleben.
Erste Tests mit Tangit PVC-U stimmen mich optimistisch.
Falten sind nicht dramatisch da ja am Ende eh alles vermörtelt wird, hoffe halt nur das es im ersten Anlauf dicht wird.


----------



## Zacky (17. Juni 2020)

Das geht auch... aber ... Wir haben in ähnlicher Weise hierzu ein Stück Folie genommen, dort ein kleineres Loch als der spätere Rohrdruchmesser eingschnitten und dieses Folienstück über das Rohr gestülpt, dann die Folie gleichmäßig ringsum erwärmt, bis das Loch sich so weit aufgedehnt hat, dass es über das Rohr rutschte. Die Folie haben wir dann auch mit Folienkelber/Quellschweißmittel an die Wandfolie angeklebt. Aber nicht mit dem KG-Rohr in der Art verklebt.
Den Folienkragen haben wir mit Dichtkleber (von UniqueKoi) zusätzlich abgezogen und mit einer Rohr- bzw. Endlosbandschelle gesichert. Das ist nicht weniger aufwändig, als Folienflansche - ggf. schon etwas günstiger, aber auf jeden Fall eine Alternative, sobald die Rohrdurchmesser jenseits DN 110/125 sind, weil dann Folienflansche so richtig teuer werden. Bei 110 würde ich zu Folienflanschen greifen.


----------



## Jochen_K (17. Juni 2020)

Hi Zacky,
Ja an Edelstahlschlauchschellen hatte ich als zusätzliche Hosenträger auch schon gedacht!
Der PVC-U verbindet das Rohr mit der Folie schon ausgesprochen gut, dummerweise zieht er aber auch extrem schnell an wenn man zu langsam ist. Daher kommt meine Hauptsorge und ich denke es lag an der hohen Temperatur während meiner Tests.
Somit ist der Plan die Verklebungen entweder am Morgen oder frühen Abend zu machen, wenn es etwas kühler ist.
Der Heißluftfön liegt schon bereit um die Folie passend zu machen ;-)


----------



## Jochen_K (19. Juni 2020)

So hier ein Update für Ida ;-)
Habe den Teich eben leer gepumpt und „geeimert“ nachdem er gestern wieder voll geregnet war...
Ich hoffe der Lehm trocknet jetzt mal schnell, damit Vlies und Folie rein kann, ich will weiter machen!
Anbei auch ein Bild von dem nun stabilen Übergangsbereich Filterkeller -> Randweg.


----------



## Jochen_K (20. Juni 2020)

Ich drehe durch, warum zum Geier speichert der Lehmboden das Wasser dermaßen anstatt einfach mal trocken zu werden.
Ich habe auf ca. 2-3m Durchmesser einen Lehmpudding im Boden wo das Regenwasser gestanden hat.
Ich würde gerne Vlies und Folie legen, denke aber das mir das Vlies super schnell weg gammelt wenn ich es dort jetzt drauf lege, ganz abgesehen davon dass wenn ich in dem Bereich auftrete sofort Krater entstehen da man einsinkt...

Jemand einen Tipp für mich? Die Sonne habe ich seit gestern schon an...


----------



## Turbochris (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo Jochen,
Lehm kann ca. 350l Wasser pro Kubikmeter speichern, Ton ca. 420. Er kann es binden weil die feinen Poren es gut halten. Deshalb trocknet er auch so langsam ab! Du hast wenige und dünne Kapillaren aus denen es verdunsten kann. Ich habe Tonboden und hier ähnliche Erfahrungen...
Geovlies ist zum dauerhaften Verbleib im Boden gedacht. Das gammelt Dir nicht weg.
Wenn Du das Vlies verlegt hast verteilt sich Dein Fußdruck besser und Du sinkst nicht mehr so tief ein.
Lege Dir doch als Steg zum Arbeiten ein paar Schaltafeln rein und arbeite von diesen aus. Die kannst Du auch leicht nach Arbeitsfortschritt versetzen.

Viel Spaß

Christian


----------



## Jochen_K (20. Juni 2020)

Dank dir für die Info Christian, dann werden wir das mal angehen!
Muss nur leider noch erst eine weitere Wand aus Beton gießen, da ist ein Randstein unter der Schutzfolie abgefallen wo eigentlich die Teichfolie dran befestigt werden sollte... 
Es wird nicht langweilig


----------



## Jochen_K (20. Juni 2020)

Ich könnte brechen, habe schön Verschalung gebaut um die „lockeren“ Wände neu aufzugießen mit Beton.
Meine Maus macht eben die erste Mischung im Betonmischer fertig und ich freue mich noch beim eingießen das es nun bald mit der Folie los geht...
Während ich auf die zweite Mischung warte schaue ich noch mal nach dem ersten Guss um ihn zu verdichten und in die kleinen Bereiche zu schieben und denke nur was ist das denn....?

Ich Idiot habe Mauermörtel gekauft, der tut es so ziemlich gar nicht zum Beton gießen  nachdem er mit Kies gemischt wurde...
War noch mal schnell im Baumarkt und habe den richtigen Beton geholt, somit ist die Aktion leider auf morgen verschoben weshalb es dann morgen nichts wird mit dem Vlies, zumindest nicht komplett


----------



## troll20 (21. Juni 2020)

Kopf hoch Jochen, das wird schon. 
Leg heute mal die Füße hoch und genieße mal den freien Tag


----------



## Jochen_K (21. Juni 2020)

Hey Rene,

nix da, in 5 Minuten startet der Mischer, meine Maus zieht sich gerade um!


----------



## Turbochris (21. Juni 2020)

Bei mir würden mir die Nachbarn zeigen was man mit einer Schaufel noch machen kann, wenn ich am Sonntag den Mischer anschmeißen würde...


----------



## Jochen_K (21. Juni 2020)

Und fertig, wäre beinahe in die Hose gegangen, da ich vor dem Filterkeller einmal „um die Ecke“ verschalen musste und der Beton unter den dortigen Randstein fließen sollte.
Exakt beim letzten Eimer sah ich, wie sich die gesamte Verschalung langsam Richtung Teich schiebt 
Mit einem Sprung war ich im Teich und habe die ganzen Stützlatten nachgeklopft, Schwein gehabt!
Grob 4cm ist mein Eckverschalungskonstruckt nach vorne gewandert...  zum Glück kommt da drüber später die Terrasse, dann sieht man nicht das es etwas windschief ist. 
@Turbochris da bin ich grundsätzlich bei dir!
Ich habe glücklicherweise einen Betonmischer mit Kunststoff Zahnring bekommen, der ist in etwa so laut wie das Mahlwerk unserer Kaffeemaschine. Den nimmt man wirklich kaum wahr und zum Glück ist unsere Nachbarschaft echt in Ordnung und wird mit Konterbier besänftigt


----------



## Jochen_K (28. Juni 2020)

Nabend zusammen,

mal ein kleines Update, das Vlies liegt nun vernünftig im Teich und ist fast fertig verschweißt (nicht notwendig, hat aber einfach Spaß gemacht...)
An dieser Stelle noch einmal ein herzliches DANKE an den Kollegen der mir hier den Tipp gab, es mit dem Heißluftfön zu verschweißen!

Ich muss noch ein paar Stellen mit Vlies abdecken, dann kann die Folie rein 
Meine Holde und ich haben dann eben mal einen Schluck __ Wein im Teich genossen, auf unserer zukünftigen Sonnenliege IM Teich.
Anbei ein Bild für euch.

Frage in die Runde, wo bekomme ich günstig Folienflansche für 125er Rohr? 40,- finde ich etwas teuer, brauche die Teile um 5 Unterwasserlampen zu verbauen. Sonst mache ich das mit Folie wie bei den Bodenabläufen.


----------



## Ida17 (22. Sep. 2020)

Ja und nu? Wo sind denn Bilder vom Baufortschritt, vllt. sogar Bauende? 



Jochen_K schrieb:


> wo bekomme ich günstig Folienflansche für 125er Rohr?


Ich denke mal das hat sich bereits erledigt?


----------



## Jochen_K (8. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Ida, und alle anderen die hier mitlesen.
Nein kein Bauende, wir mussten im letzten Jahr nur irgendwann im Herbst eine Baupause/Mörtelpause wegen des Wetters einlege und nahtlos im Anschluss „durfte“ ich mich um meine neue berufliche Situation kümmern, dadurch ist im letzten Jahr leider nichts mehr passiert am Teich…
Dieses Jahr hat und der Frühling bzw. das entsprechende Wetter zum Mörteln gefehlt so dass wir erst im Frühsommer starten konnten, das Bild zeigt nicht den aktuellen Stand, wir sind inzwischen einmal komplett rum mit dem Mörtel, müssen an ein paar Stellen aber noch etwas aufbringen wo es zu dünn ist.
Im Anschluss kommt noch eine gleichmäßig gefärbte Schicht zum Abschluss drüber, die Farbe die man im Bild sieht war nur zum Testen. Wird also ordentlich und gleichmäßig.

Derzeit beschäftigt mich der Filter gedanklich, ich hatte geplant einen Trommler in Schwerkraft selbst zu bauen und habe dafür den Filterkeller entsprechend ausgelegt. Durch unser „Zeitproblem“ denke ich aber über den Kauf eines fertigen Trommlers nach.

Welche Hersteller sind denn zu empfehlen und von welchen sollte man lieber Abstand nehmen?
Er sollte zwischen 30.000 und 50.000L/H Durchlauf ermöglichen, befeuert von einem Luftheber.

Danke euch!


----------



## Zacky (8. Aug. 2021)

Hallo.

Bei den Trommelfiltern würde ich auf die gängigen Produkte aus PP setzen. Da gibt es ja mittlerweile so viele verschiedene Herstellernamen, dass mn kaum noch weiß, wer was gebaut hat. Für 50.000 l/h Durchsatz sollte er über mind. 5 x DN 110 in Anschluss verfügen. Das Spannende ist in meinen Augen der Ausgang des Trommelfilter, denn der muss in der Lage sein, den Luftheber nachher auch entsprechend mit Wasser zu versorgen. Ein Standardmodell schafft das nicht, denn da sind meist nur 2-3 x 110 im Ausgang dran, was bei einer nachfolgenden Pumpe ja geht, aber eben nicht mit einem Luftheber. Meine Empfehlung wäre mind. 2 x DN 200 im Ausgang. Viele Händler bieten die individuelle Anpassung an. Wichtig wäre dann noch, dass der Rest der Filterstrecke und Behälter bis hin zum Teich auch das Volumen von 50.000 durchlässt.


----------



## Jochen_K (8. Aug. 2021)

Hey @Zacky / Rico, also bei mir kommen drei 160er am Trommler an, der LH hat drei 160er Eingänge und von der Bio gehe ich mit drei 160ern zurück in den Teich. Das sollte für mich grob passen denke ich.
Welche Hersteller hast Du denn im Kopf?


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2021)

Hi Jochen.

Das klingt gut und sollte passen. Dann gehst Du also auch mit 3 x DN 160 aus dem Trommler raus!? Bei den Herstellern fällt mir so spontan DVS ein. Verschiedene Händler bieten ja auch diese PP-Trommler an. Vielleicht hast Du ja einen Händler in deiner Nähe, der auch die PP-Trommler vertreibt. Dann hast Du auch einen Ansprechpartner in der Nähe, falls doch mal was ist.


----------



## Jochen_K (14. Aug. 2021)

Moin zusammen!
Mal eine kurze Frage zum Thema Filterstrecke/Reihenfolge. In Koi-Freund von mir hält es derzeit für nicht möglich, die Reihenfolge: Teich -> Trommler -> Luftheber -> Biokammer -> Teich erfolgreich in Schwerkraft abzubilden. Er meint der LH müsse in jedem Fall ans Ende sonst würde sich die Bio überstauen da nicht genug Wasser durch die Bio in den Teich zurück laufen könne.
Wir hatten hier ja Anfangs meinen Filteraufbau genau in der oben beschriebenen Reihenfolge besprochen und ich bin mir sicher Beiträge gelesen zu haben, dass hier schon mehrere mit dieser Reihenfolge keine Probleme haben.
könntet ihr mir dazu bitte mal kurz ein „kein Problem„ durchgeben, ich bekomme derzeit leichte Panik meinen Filterkeller falsch gebaut zu haben…

Zur Ergänzung, ich komme mit drei DN160 (zwei BA ein Skimmer) in den Trommler, gehe mit drei DN160 vom Trommler in den DN200 LH, vom LH mit „gepumptem“ DN200 (logischerweise…) in die Bio und von dort mit drei DN160 wieder in den Teich.

Danke euch!


----------



## bachbild (15. Aug. 2021)

Jochen_K schrieb:


> ...Koi-Freund von mir hält es derzeit für nicht möglich, die Reihenfolge: Teich -> Trommler -> Luftheber -> Biokammer -> Teich erfolgreich in Schwerkraft abzubilden. Er meint der LH müsse in jedem Fall ans Ende sonst würde sich die Bio überstauen da nicht genug Wasser durch die Bio in den Teich zurück laufen könne...



Disclaimer: Ich habe keine Ahnung von Filtern für Koiteiche...

Damit Wasser durch die Biokammer läuft, muss ein Druckunterschied zwischen Zu- und Ablauf bestehen. Je größer der ist, umso mehr Wasser fließt. Bei wenig Durchfluss bewirkt ein kleiner Druckunterschied eine deutlich Änderung im Durchfluss. Wird aber schon viel Wasser durch den Filter gepresst, so muss man den Druckunterschied schon deutlich erhöhen um noch mehr "durchzwängen" zu können. Dabei ist es zeimlich egal ob ich "schiebe" oder "ziehe" (also rein pumpe, oder raus sauge).

Hast Du den Luftheber ganz am Ende und Du ziehst mehr Wasser als nachkommt, funktioniert es eben einfach nicht, ein LH erzeugt ja keinen Unterdruck (vermutlich mit entsprechender Geräuschkulisse).

Hast Du - bei geleichen Bedingungen - den Luftheber vor der Biokammer, staut sich das Wasser über der Filtermaterial auf (so Platz ist), der Druckunterschied wird größer es läuft mehr durch den Filter (wenn Du Glück hast nun genug...). 

Der Luftheber-Ausgang muss ja zur Atmosphäre offen sein, damit er arbeiten kann. Ist dieser Ausgang so gestaltet, das er selbst als LH funktionieren kann, oder ist das Behältniss in das der LH das Wasser pumpt niedriger als der LH heben kann, so könnte es in den Fällen natürlich sein, dass der Filter überläuft.

LH am Ende ist also "unproblematischer", wobei dass durch ein wenig Überlegung auch mit LH vor der Biologie bewirkt werden kann. Luft vor der Biologie ins Wasser bringen ist natürlich sinnvoll. Ich sehe keinen Grund warum Deine Reihenfolge nicht gehen sollte. Ob es Dinge gibt, die ich übersehen habe, da ich mich nicht mit solchen Filtern beschäftige, weiß ich natürlich nicht...


----------



## Zacky (16. Aug. 2021)

Luftheber vor der Bio und direkt hinter dem Trommelfilter funktioniert problemlos. Was es eben zu beachten gibt, ist die Verrohrung im gesamten Filter- & Teichkreislauf. Das ist bei Dir durch die durchgängige Verrohrung von DN 160 gewährleistet. Bei mir läuft es genauso, 2 x BA DN 110, 1 x Skimmer DN 110 - Trommelfilter 70 µm - Luftheberschacht 145 cm mit 3 x DN 160 Eingang, DN 200 Luftheber - 2 x Bio rund mit je 3 x DN 160 Ein-/Ausgang, wobei ich am Ende dann nur mit 1 x DN 200 und 1 x offenen DN 110 in den Teich gehe. Läuft.

Eine Überstauung im Filter entsteht sehr wahrscheinlich und ist bei entsprechendem Aufbau auch kein Problem. Das Filtermaterial bremst den Flow deutlich mehr und erzeugt somit eine Überstauuung. Die Rohrquerschnitte in DN 160 sollten - mal abgesehen vom Biofiltermaterial - bis zu 50tsd Liter/Stunde erlauben.

Der Luftheber am Ende kann aus meiner Sicht eher zu Schwierigkeiten führen, da eben besagte Filtermedien auf der Saugseite weniger durchlassen und somit die "Förderhöhe" für den Luftheber größer wird. Letztendlich will man den Differnezdruck ja auch eher direkt am Siebgewebe haben und dort ist die Saugleistung für den Luftheber besser.


----------

